# What picks do you use?



## GreatWhiteDope

Figured this would be the best place to post this since it did not fit much anywhere else.. Recently, I've noticed how much of a difference a pick makes, from tone to speed, and I've also noticed I can never find a happy medium with picks. If I use my Dunlop Tortex Pointed (Just under 1mm, sizes are all faded off) picks, I can play very clear and fast on my .70 gauge low string, however, it is too much for the high strings and it kills my playing ability. Now, I have IcePix Steel Flex picks that I have filed to a point that if I use for the high strings I can play almost twice as fast with, however, it gets stuck on my bottom strings and is very hard to play with.

So my question is, what gauge/type of pick do you guys use on your sevens and have you had this problem before? I can't really seem to find pick that can play smoothly on a .011 gauge string and a .70 gauge string.


----------



## darren

Steve Clayton Sharp Teardrop .56mm


----------



## Mattmc74

I like my Jim Dunlop nylon .73mm picks.


----------



## WhiteShadow

Dunlop Ultex "Rhinos" (As i affectionately call them) in 1.0's. The ones with the picture of the Rhino on them. I use both the regular ones and the Triangular shaped ones. I've been using them for years and years and years. I use them till the tips just begin to wear then throw them in a jar full of 100's of other used "Rhino"s, i'm wasteful like that! Dunlops rule though.

These guys:






And my god Darren... .56mm? Man thats thin.


----------



## GreatWhiteDope

I happen to have some Dunlop Ultex Triangle picks laying around, they do play alright but it bothers me that I can barely the notes I'm playing sometimes over the loud grind of the pick against the string.


----------



## Rick

Jazz IIIs.


----------



## telecaster90

Jazz III's here as well. I tried the Dunlop 1.14's in a jazz shape, but it changed me tone and hindered my playing some, so I went back to III's


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Yep, Jazz IIIs here as well.


----------



## GreatWhiteDope

I've always avoided Dunlop Jazz just because the look like tiny, fat stubs. Maybe I'll give them a try though.. Do they play smooth on the higher strings?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

^^ You get used to it. I used to use Jim Dunlop 1.14 (the purple ones) and I thought they were the best. A few people were raving about Jazz IIIs so I tried them, and loved them. Now I find it impossible to play with anything else, normal picks feel huge.

They just play very well overall. I just don't notice I'm holding it, they're that comfortable. Just how a pick should feel IMO.


----------



## thebhef

I've been using cool picks. The jazz III shape, 1.5mm. They're super rigid and super slick, apart from the sandpaper pads on 'em. They're pretty badass little picks. Kind of spendy, though, compared to celluloid or tortex, though.


----------



## Daemoniac

Jim Dunlop Teckpick Aluminium






They were a lot smaller than i expected them to be initially, but i really love how fast they feel, and how much resistance they have when playing. It's encouraging me to play a little softer, and get a lot more accurate


----------



## Harry

I use Dunlop Tortex 1.14mm picks.
I might get thicker picks one day though, but the 1.14 one aren't bad.


----------



## AK DRAGON

Jim Dunlop nylon .88's and jazz III's


----------



## punisher911

Snarling Dogs Brain picks. .73mm/red They are textured and don't slip at all.


----------



## dnoel86

Dunlop Eric Johnson jazz III


----------



## jymellis

green peavey .88 i have 2 left and cant find them anywhere


----------



## -K4G-

Stubbys 3.0mm. Easier for sweeps.


----------



## liquidcow

I use the green Tortex .88 picks, never really got on with anything else. I do find that playing with a new pick is a bit fiddly, you have to wear them in a bit first.


----------



## darren

I prefer a pick with a little bit of "give" in it. Being primarily a rhythm player, i find that heavier picks don't give me the kind of smooth and natural pick attack i like to hear. To my ears, the sound of a fingernail on a string is the ideal blend of warmth and attack. And for a number of years, that's how i played, Jeff Beck-style with nails and fingers. But at some point, i damaged the nail bed of my right index finger, so that nail never grows as thick or as strong as my other nails, so it wears down and tears easily.

The small size and relative stiffness of the Ultem material (like Ultex) as well as the pointed tip means the .56 Spike is actually pretty perfect, and the closest thing to that natural "fingernail" attack that i like. They have excellent sound, great feel, and they're very versatile.

I used Stubbies and Big Stubbies for quite a while, and while i loved how "efficient" they made my playing feel, but i found they had a very stiff sound to them. When recording, i could also hear a distinct "plink" on my pick attack with Stubbies, because the material is so hard and bright-sounding.

I also find that with very stiff picks, they have a tendency to jump out of my hand during energetic picking or strumming. I have to grip a stiff pick much more tightly, which tires out my picking hand a lot more quickly.

The .56 Clayton Spike is the best pick i've ever played.






I use the small ones on the right. If you like Jazz III style picks, you MUST try these. They're available in .56, .72 and .80.


----------



## hufschmid

Rick said:


> Jazz IIIs.


----------



## abysmalrites

Used to use .73 tortex, then gradually got into the larger sizes. Once I got my interceptor, I found that the .88s weren't cutting it anymore and switched to 1.14s. Jazz III now.


----------



## klutvott

I use pickboy pos-a-grip 1mm(the red transparent with holes) and dunlop ultex jazz III


----------



## TonalArchitect

I use V-Picks. I purchased a few of their different models, and I'm quite pleased with most of them. They're a bit more expensive than your average pick-- $4 for most models-- but I feel that they're worth it. They do give a different feel that kind of 'glides' across the strings, not a change that requires an adjustment of technique, but one which makes picking a bit more comfortable. 

I used to use Jazz III's, but wasn't entirely pleased with them, and Dunlop standards had what the Jazz III's didn't have, but with other weaknesses. 

Not to sound like a walking advertisement or anything, but I'm really satisfied with my V-Picks. You can see my review of them in the Gear & Equipment forum. Hey, I think it's in the "Similar Threads" thing at the bottom of this page. 

Cheers.


----------



## caughtinamosh

I like Jazz IIIs too - for lead stuff .

For rhythms, Stagg .46 -I LOVE the scratchy surface against the strings - it just sounds so much heavier to my ears. That's why I hold the pick sidewayss


----------



## vampiregenocide

Dunlop Tortex Sharp 1.00mm


----------



## ohio_eric

I just got some Phat Cat picks in the 1.5mm and 1.3mm sizes. Dan from Oni Guitars recommended them to me. So far so good. 

http://elderly.com/accessories/items/PKPC-1.50.htm


----------



## Matti_Ice

Steve Clayton picks, usually I got a .63 gauge, depends on what I'm playing, I may jump to .80. The ones I mainly use have little eagle logos on em, but they come with in the Sandsharks (gotta little sand papery material for grip) that are pretty cool, and other designs. Never EVER broken one


----------



## Vairocarnal

Dunlop Gator grips, either 2.0 mm or 3.0 mm, I prefer the 3mm but they're fucking IMPOSSIBLE to find in Austin.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dunlop 2.0 Big Stubbys. The clear purple ones.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Jazzy III's for me.. after using these for a while, my Tortex pics felt huge


----------



## Desi

I switch between the ultex jazz III, and the tortex sharp 1.50 (the white ones).


----------



## yingmin

Recent Jazz III convert, can't imagine playing with any other pick now.


----------



## PlagueX1

Jazz III's/some jazz blue Fred Kellys/Big Stubby ocassionally.


----------



## demonlord78

GreatWhiteDope said:


> I've always avoided Dunlop Jazz just because the look like tiny, fat stubs. Maybe I'll give them a try though.. Do they play smooth on the higher strings?



Dunlop also makes a Jazz III XL which has the same tip for fast smooth picking but with more gripping surface. That's all I use now for electric guitars.


----------



## jufob

Watched Neil Zazza at a guitar clinic using a thick purple pick (Dunlop 2.0) & thought "are you kiddin' me? I tried them and have been hooked ever since...also, if you're ever around a jem stone soveneir shop where they have buckets of polished jem stones pick out some that resemble a guitar pick and try them, you will be amazed!!


----------



## Breakdown

.88mm thickness dunlop tortex (the green ones)
or jazz III's


----------



## Shawn_Blondin

try a jazz pick, you ownt regret it.. theyre super fast and pinch harmonics are alot easier. As for the Low B, you get more attack. Theyre greg. try Dunlop's.


----------



## Varkatzas

Jazz III's are way to small, I don't know how you guy's can use em


----------



## Daoloth

I switch back and forth between the Black Jazz III picks and the Dunlop stubby 2.0mm


----------



## 7deadlysins666

I usually use Dunlop 3mm Big Stubbies, but right now im trying some V-Picks out and I REALLY like them. They're awesome. Using the "shredder" right now, I like that one the best.


----------



## yingmin

Shawn_Blondin said:


> Theyre greg.


Did you mean to say "great", or is this some weird Canuck slang I've never heard?

Also, when I first started using Jazz IIIs, I felt like my picking had improved immensely. The more I think about it, the more it feels like the Jazz III doesn't help, but rather that every other pick was an impediment. Jazz IIIs are just the first pick that I don't have to fight with.


----------



## ShadyDavey

I'll be going back to my usual diet of Jazz III's and Tortex .6 on acoustics.


----------



## Groff

Ultex Jazz III's

I used to play the red ones, but once I tried Ultex there was no going back.


----------



## Harry

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Dunlop 2.0 Big Stubbys. The clear purple ones.



How long have you been using those?
They have caught my interest as of late.


----------



## MFB

Jazz III XL's, I go between red and black. I got caught up in the whole "red is different than black" and for me it seems true, it feels different. I'll also sometimes use Clayton .88 I believe? Bit stiffer than the JIII's but provide a nice change from time to time.


----------



## Koshchei

Dunlop or Fender Jazz H3s - 1.14mm, pointy tips, super rigid.

I've been using these for nearly 20 years - I've tried other picks (I was a 2.0mm "Big Stubby" guy for 6 months or so back around 1994, but they were a) expensive and b) lost their tip way too fast). I always come back to these. They don't plink and they bevel nicely.

I'll try Jazz III's now though to see they make any difference.


----------



## Fionn

Jazz IIIs for me


----------



## Fionn

yeah i'm so intrigued by these


> Jim Dunlop Teckpick Aluminium


 i've just purchased a couple of the old evil bay!


----------



## liamh

Dunlop gator grip 1.14m 
and jazz III's


----------



## Snoop

Jazz III XL black. Once tried, i dont want to change it. Perfect pick! (regular small sized jazz are too small for me and my big fingers huh)


----------



## biggness

Red Jazz III XL's 

Perfect pick for me. I go with red so they are easier to find when you drop them.  Plus they last a really long time and thats with a pretty heavy picking technique.


----------



## Metaljim

Cool picks juratex jazz 1.2mm


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I use custom picks that Gorerotted/The Rotted used to use, they have 'Wilson' printed on them haha


----------



## Sang-Drax

Dunlop Turtle grip 2.0mm ftw


----------



## masterblaster

Tortex 1.14, Jazz III


----------



## ShredyMcFuntits

Try Brain .88's or .73's and shave them down so that the pick is alot sharper at the tip. They have a nice grip, and when shaved down they have a desirable attack.


----------



## Rommel

Dunlop Delrin 1.5's, Dunlop Jazz 207, and 208's.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Looking at Red Bear's latest release I might well consider changing...

Tortis cultured tortoise shell picks

First review I've read places them above Jazz III's in terms of tone (Warm, fat, clear, defined, focused and without noise) and attack so with them about to release their version of the the J3 it might be worth a look if people are really, really into tone in a large way.

Say, $20 large


----------



## Colin Varville

Jazz III XL's, I tend to like red over black but they are both great. I love how fast they are and still have the size for a good grip. I spent a while trying all different kinds of picks to find 'the one' and these are it. If you've tried regular Jazz III's and didn't like the size, definately try out the XL, you won't be disappointed. Only downside around here is I have to order them online, only one local shop carries them and only sells individually, no packs.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Those \m/


----------



## Mattayus

Ya know, for the most part i'll use the tortex 1mm or a tad higher, but ever since I ordered my BKP Painkillers around this time last year, I've been using the BKP pick that came free. It just feels do damn nice!! 

I have no idea of its thickness or anything, but it feels thicker than 1mm. Must ask Tim for some more if he'll let me, because it just feels so comfortable!


----------



## Gregk

I like the jazz shaped picks. At the moment, I'm using the ultex ones. I find that they last a lot longer than the regulars. I just wish they were a bit... heavier? I don't know there's just something different about them.


----------



## punisher911

Mattayus said:


> Ya know, for the most part i'll use the tortex 1mm or a tad higher, but ever since I ordered my BKP Painkillers around this time last year, I've been using the BKP pick that came free. It just feels do damn nice!!
> 
> I have no idea of its thickness or anything, but it feels thicker than 1mm. Must ask Tim for some more if he'll let me, because it just feels so comfortable!



I agree, I like it too. It feels the same thickness as my Jim Dunlop Heavy, but it has a stiffer feeling. I have slowly moved to thicker, stiffer picks. My playing must be getting better


----------



## Konfyouzd

dunlop tortex 1.0mm (the blue ones)


----------



## DaveCarter

Dunlop jazz-shaped, but in varying thicknesses. I have a huge bag of them in Jazz III (red and black), but also Ultex jazz, M3 and H3. Certain picks just fit certain styles better e.g. Heavy low-tuned metal will be a Jazz III, softer fusion will be an M3.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Big stubbies 2 or 3mm depending on what my hand feels like that day.






I wrap duck tape around them because I spent forever trying to find a pick that doesn't start sliding around when your fingers start getting sweaty to no avail and while testing different things I found out that duck tape keeps the pick nice and snug. You can even push the pick onto one side of your finger and it'll stick to the finger because of the texture of the outside of the tape. 

Though seeing those teckpicks I am awfully curious about them and might try to snatch up a few and try them out.


----------



## MTech

Gregk said:


> I like the jazz shaped picks. At the moment, I'm using the ultex ones. I find that they last a lot longer than the regulars. I just wish they were a bit... heavier? I don't know there's just something different about them.



DAWT.

I love the Ultex they have a better tone, great feel, and last forever. It's just a pain because you have to order the Jazz III's it seems since most stores only have regular shaped picks in the Ultex line. I was told the material is 4x more expensive than what regular picks are made from.

Otherwise I use InTune Grip-X, but I've been talking a lot with the head of the company and he's going to start making a line of the Jazz in Ultem plus he makes them in different thicknesses so I'm pretty excited. Most players who have played his picks seem to like them better than the dunlops.


----------



## Deaths Madrigal

Ive been using The 'Cool Picks' heavy 1.0mm 'Juratex' Picks for years now and i have yet to find a pick thats more comfortable for me. It never slides out of my hands because of the grip and the pick attack always seems excellent.


----------



## SargeantVomit

I bought 2 bags worth of the orange .60's years ago and have used them ever since, still have a whole jar of them sitting on my desk haha. That's what I use for bass, acoustic (honky tonk style), and my electric (metal).

Maybe I'll get some heavier ones like the yellow or green, but I had a bag of the purple and it was way too much especially for my acoustic style. The only problem I have with my picking is my pick ALWAYS turns sideways so I'm not attacking with the point and instead attacking with a flat, I fucking hate it but it's my technique I guess. It happens with every pick I try.


----------



## Æxitosus

Jazz III fit me best


----------



## BurialWithin

I only use Tortex sharp picks.


----------



## auxioluck

Jazz III Tortex. Effing amazing.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE

Have you guys ever seen this?

Did anyone every try it??

Looks a bit stupid...


----------



## ShadyDavey

Used these for a while - absolutely killer tone for those slower pieces (Dunlop Teckpick in Brass):


----------



## synrgy

For YEARS I had major issues with breaking picks. I used to basically break one every other song or so during a band practice. Then I found these things. I tend to lose them before I even begin to put any real wear into them. They're awesome.


----------



## Urbane

jazz III xl


----------



## Wi77iam

dunlop stubby's 3mm


----------



## AVWIII

I'm mainly an Ultex Jazz III guy. I play on a weird angle, so every other jazz III wears down to fast for me.


----------



## Indigo

jazz lll ultex wears down the fastest for me. actually.. ridiculously fast.. like the pick will be weared all the way down after a half hour of playing.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

I use some of the Dunlop blue colored picks (About as big as I can play with without getting an audible squeak when I play.), Dunlop 3mm Super Stubbys, V-Pick Diamond (I like the two larger ones particularly because of their slight, maybe not so slight on the V-Pick, squeak and special tonal characteristics.).


----------



## 777_CHILLI_777

Jazz III's for me, they seem to go pretty well


----------



## 74n4LL0

Jazz III here...


----------



## Demonofthefall

Jazz III or Big Stubby


----------



## Adamh1331

Black Jazz III


----------



## chips400

Dunlop Gator grips. I had Jazz III's for like a week they were really good.


----------



## Santuzzo

oh, my, I just opened a new thread about this, well knowing that for sure there is already a thread exisitng....my bad.
Didn't think the forum police would get on my case becausde of this an close my thread 

Like for other topics in say the recording forum there are also mutliple threads on the same topic, those don't get closed either


well.....


----------



## ShadyDavey

There's no point in having two threads on a topic of this nature so don't take offence because you thought we needed two - and if you're genuinely interested in other people's responses then surely you'll get more answers in an extant thread than by starting another? 

http://www.redbeartrading.com/

JD Brass teckpick, or a Jazz III is my normal choice.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> ^^ You get used to it. I used to use Jim Dunlop 1.14 (the purple ones) and I thought they were the best. A few people were raving about Jazz IIIs so I tried them, and loved them. Now I find it impossible to play with anything else, normal picks feel huge.



I used to get this, then I switched back to proper picks haha. believe it or not, proper picks are actually better for shredding and riffing


----------



## Santuzzo

ShadyDavey said:


> There's no point in having two threads on a topic of this nature so don't take offence because you thought we needed two - and if you're genuinely interested in other people's responses then surely you'll get more answers in an extant thread than by starting another?
> 
> Red Bear Trading Co. The Best Guitar Picks Made - Your Tone Starts Right Here
> 
> JD Brass teckpick, or a Jazz III is my normal choice.



Yes, you are right. Sorry, if I sounded a bit offended by my thread being closed. I do understand your point. Thanks!

Indeed, I should have searched to see if there is a current thread.


----------



## thesimo

dunlop Jazz III


----------



## WillingWell

I use In Tune 0.8 jazz guitar picks.

Anyone know what kind of picks Rusty Cooley uses? I've heard he uses some kind of thing that's between a normal pick and jazz pick.


----------



## ShadyDavey

http://ep.yimg.com/ip/I/stringsandbeyond_2053_21273572

Jim Dunlop Extra Heavy Gel picks according to his site.


----------



## Excalibur

I used to use a purple Ultex Jazz III, but I've recently gone pure fingerstyle =/


----------



## Santuzzo

dnoel86 said:


> Dunlop Eric Johnson jazz III



I saw those on the Dunlop website, and to me they look like the red Jazz III's.
In what way are they different? Is it a different material?
I'm curious about these.



WillingWell said:


> I use In Tune 0.8 jazz guitar picks.
> 
> Anyone know what kind of picks Rusty Cooley uses? I've heard he uses some kind of thing that's between a normal pick and jazz pick.



IIRC he uses regular Dunlop Tortex picks. Just normal sized picks.



liquidcow said:


> I use the green Tortex .88 picks, never really got on with anything else. I do find that playing with a new pick is a bit fiddly, you have to wear them in a bit first.



I have the same thing. Somehow for me a new, fresh pick feels harder to paly with. I think of it as a bad habit, but I still like a pick that I played a while with easier to play, and to me they also sound better.



darren said:


> I prefer a pick with a little bit of "give" in it. Being primarily a rhythm player, i find that heavier picks don't give me the kind of smooth and natural pick attack i like to hear. To my ears, the sound of a fingernail on a string is the ideal blend of warmth and attack. And for a number of years, that's how i played, Jeff Beck-style with nails and fingers. But at some point, i damaged the nail bed of my right index finger, so that nail never grows as thick or as strong as my other nails, so it wears down and tears easily.
> 
> The small size and relative stiffness of the Ultem material (like Ultex) as well as the pointed tip means the .56 Spike is actually pretty perfect, and the closest thing to that natural "fingernail" attack that i like. They have excellent sound, great feel, and they're very versatile.
> 
> I used Stubbies and Big Stubbies for quite a while, and while i loved how "efficient" they made my playing feel, but i found they had a very stiff sound to them. When recording, i could also hear a distinct "plink" on my pick attack with Stubbies, because the material is so hard and bright-sounding.
> 
> I also find that with very stiff picks, they have a tendency to jump out of my hand during energetic picking or strumming. I have to grip a stiff pick much more tightly, which tires out my picking hand a lot more quickly.
> 
> The .56 Clayton Spike is the best pick i've ever played.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the small ones on the right. If you like Jazz III style picks, you MUST try these. They're available in .56, .72 and .80.



These look interesting. I gotta check these picks out. Where do you buy them?


----------



## kung_fu

Today pulled out my 'ol bag of assorted picks that i've acquired over the years. I used to really like .73mm Peavey pics, but in recent years i've stuck to 1mm. Actually, i just realized today that i've probably been using the exact same pick for the past 4 years. That probably explains why it resembles a small plastic circle.

I'm looking to do a little pick-sperimenting (  I know ) so i'll probably hit a music store sometime this week. I was trying a Jazz I pick today, but it sort of reminded me of trying to shower with a teeny bar of soap. I'm kind of used to the standard tear drop shape. I choke up on the pick a lot anyway so the reduced pick size doesn't have too great an advantage.


----------



## Wiz

Ultex Jazz III, unarguably the greatest pick ever made.


----------



## Varcolac

Jim Dunlop 1mm. Hard enough, but not too hard: they're like Jean Claude Van Damme in a Mickey Mouse baseball cap.


----------



## meisterjager

Wi77iam said:


> dunlop stubby's 3mm


 
You're the only other person i've encountered that uses these picks 

currently thinking of getting something a big larger, i'm not quite liking the feel of the .059 string on my 7 with the 3mm stubby. those teckpicks look cool


----------



## metalf4i

dava controls love em


----------



## martindreams

Dunlop Tortex is my fav.


----------



## ddtonfire

Black Jazz III's.


----------



## DrunkyMunky

Dunlop Gator 1.5mm


----------



## DemiseJosh

+1 for Jim Dunlop Jazz III!!!

This is by far the best pick and you'll get used to it. Once you use them everything else will seem huge and not as precise. A jazz 3 will help you play more precise and they are great picks! Once I started using them I never go back to anything else.

One drawback to the jazz IIIs is if your in a metal band and playing shows they can get a bit slippery with the right amount of sweat LOL but this hasn't affected my love for the picks and they are the best in my opinion.

But definatly give them a try


----------



## MTech

The the InTune Guitar Picks version of the Jazz III's most people seem to like them better and they're less prone to slip.....plus they're cheaper.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Harry said:


> How long have you been using those?
> They have caught my interest as of late.


 
Damn, I didn't even noticed you replied after all those months.    Sorry dude. 

I started using them about mid late 2000 (damn that was 9 years ago) after graduating from the purple Tortex ones. Both similar size, but I kept dropping them and losing them, so the Big Stubbies were the next choice and haven't looked back.


----------



## rvoteary

Tortex .88's


----------



## damigu

dunlop ultex tri 0.88mm


----------



## Bungle

Dunlop Gator 1.14mm


----------



## Fikealox

2mm Gators for me


----------



## ShadyDavey

Slight necro bump but its not worth starting a new thread just to say I stumbled across a website selling some picks I used to use:

Dugain picks & slides - the ultimate guitar plectrum in horn, bone, ebony, agate and many more natural materials.

Most of the time I used the ubiquitous Jazz III but for slower pieces (and more especially pieces played using simple amp tones rather than masses of boost/EQ) I really liked to use Bone - the tone was just so wonderfully articulate and warm at the same time 

/rosetintedglasses


----------



## Santuzzo

I just got some Ultex Jazz III's 





and some of these 





to try.

I like trying different picks from time to time. But I usually keep coming back to the Ibanez Paul Gilbert picks.


----------



## WrathOfGirth

Never seen the ultex jazz III's before, what are they like to play with?

I tend to use the Red or black original jazz III's. I've also used the tortex Jazz III's as well after playing with one I had off one of the guitarists from Parkway Drive.

If your not used to small picks, I suggest using Jim Dunlop Tortex picks, find the right thickness that your comfortable with and see if it effects your playing positively.
Try out different picks, not exactly like there's a lack of them out there =]


----------



## y8c616

Dunlop 3mm stubby all the way!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Ultex is very stiff and very very dense, and it has this texture to it that makes it extremely easy to grip which is a blessing for people with sweaty hands.

Its also smoother than the other picks when plucking strings.


----------



## Haunted Cereal

Lately i've been bouncing between dunlop primetones and tortex sharps in a 1.35(black). The primetones are very neat, they have a nice deep grip in the middle and they don't get slick with sweat. Besides that, they have a very deep bassy tone to them with very clear crystalline highs. Maybe too brittle of a sound for some but anyone who's used ultex extensively might find a bit of relief. They only come in 3.0 and 5.0 though so not for the squeamish. I ordered both on a whim and the 5's are pretty useless imo, they barely fit between the strings. I'm sure somebody might get really into it though. I also just got turned onto V picks. Guitar Picks, Mandolin Picks, and Bass Picks by V-Picks. The Best Picks Available Today. Interesting stuff, pretty expensive though...


----------



## Scali

I use mandolin picks from Gibson, the heavy variety.
Either that, or standard Dunlop .88 or .96, or something similar to that.


----------



## TomasO

Dunlop Ultex or Tortex 1.15 though I think im gonna try the jazz IIIs first chance after seeing all these positive comments on them


----------



## Hawkevil

I didn't realise tortex picks were so popular. 

i use tortex 1.14


----------



## Looneygah1

http://www.elderly.com/images/accessories/PK/PK412-114.jpg

Definately Tortex Sharps!


----------



## Rashputin




----------



## MetalGravy

Just tried out the Dunlop Jazz Stubbies (1mm on guitar, 2mm for bass) and so far I really like them. Nice and pointy for speed, and deeper texture so that I can actually hold them. 1mm's a little thin for chords, but hopefully I'll be able to work around that. The Dava nylons are nice, too.


----------



## damigu

i've recently begun using the dunlop big stubby (the blue one in specific) and i'm liking it a lot.
mellower attack with a strong sustain. nice, thick tones.


----------



## Rich5150

Black Jazz III's, Planet Waves Black Ice 1.50mm's, Ultex Sharp 2.0 1.40 and 1.14mm, Tortex Sharps and 2.0mm Gators


----------



## Santuzzo

I'm really starting to like the Ultex Jazz III a lot!
I went back and fortyh between Ibanez Paul Gilbert picks, regular black Jazz III's and Tortex Jazz III's. Now I'm givin the Ultex Jazz III's a try and so far I like them a lot!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah, I just grabbed the Ultex Jazz III's as well, and I absolutely love them! I've got some Big Stubby's and Dava Total Control Jazz's comin, so we'll see.



Santuzzo said:


> I'm really starting to like the Ultex Jazz III a lot!
> I went back and fortyh between Ibanez Paul Gilbert picks, regular black Jazz III's and Tortex Jazz III's. Now I'm givin the Ultex Jazz III's a try and so far I like them a lot!



Are the Gilbert picks Jazz shaped?


----------



## Santuzzo

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, I just grabbed the Ultex Jazz III's as well, and I absolutely love them! I've got some Big Stubby's and Dava Total Control Jazz's comin, so we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the Gilbert picks Jazz shaped?



Well, sort of, yes, but they are a bit bigger. What I like about them is they are slightly bigger than a Jazz III but smaller than a regular size pick.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Santuzzo said:


> Well, sort of, yes, but they are a bit bigger. What I like about them is they are slightly bigger than a Jazz III but smaller than a regular size pick.



Yeah, that's about what I figured. Those pictures are a bit ambiguous, so I wasn't certain. How do they compare to the Ultex Jazz picks? Those seem to be just a cunt hair bigger than the Jazz IIIs.


----------



## Santuzzo

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, that's about what I figured. Those pictures are a bit ambiguous, so I wasn't certain. How do they compare to the Ultex Jazz picks? Those seem to be just a cunt hair bigger than the Jazz IIIs.



I have been using the PG picks for a long time, just recently I switched to the Jazz III, what I like more about the Jazz III's is that they are thicker than the PG picks!


----------



## concertjunkie

Rashputin said:


>



FTMF WIN

since I've started using these I haven't used anything else
I scored my picks and I still use them, nothing tops the JIII


----------



## K-Roll

I can't resist and have to mention one thing  once me and a couple of friends, we went to Budapest to see Pain of Salvation. As our friend knew the local gig manager, we succeeded and got to the backstage. That was the gig last year with To-Mera I think. We chatted with POS for quite a while and decided to ask Daniel (lead singer) for some picks (like usually we thought they have some branded fancy picks).. in about 20 minutes he said ok and sent his tourmanager to go get him some picks for us. He reached out the hand.. we grabbed it and when I opened the palm of my hand I saw a usual balck Jazz III  major pwnage  now I can have my Daniel Gildenlow pick anytime, i just need to visit my local guit store and there it is waiting for me


----------



## joshuallen

The little purple Jim Dunlaps, I forget what they are called...


----------



## Tesla_1989

JIIIs, Dunlop Big Stubby 2's and 3's.


----------



## Mavigh

Jazz III XL series, I can't get on with the smaller ones very well but these feel great.


----------



## dorfmeister

V-Pick Psycho


----------



## Arminius

Not my finger by the way.


----------



## ShadyDavey

dorfmeister said:


> V-Pick Psycho





Well actually I use the small pointed pick after years of playing Jazz III's and I love them:


----------



## Fred the Shred

Big Stubby 3mm or Jazz III black if I'm feeling intellectual.


----------



## Prsdiezel

Jim Dunlop Jazz sharp .88mm green


----------



## goherpsNderp

green Dava picks

DAVA PICK ONLINE

for some reason i CANNOT play right without them. i can't hit my pinched harmonics either. i can deal with those generic "slick" feeling picks they hand you at guitar center, but nothing else i have tried feels right.

i will try a jazz III tho.


----------



## Santuzzo

I have been trying the Jazz III Ultex for a while now, and I really like those. They seem to wear down faster than the regular black Jazz III's (the Ultex last me about 1-2 weeks until I take a new one whereas the black Jazz III's last me about a month).
What I noticed it that the Ultex seems to feel and sound right to me right out of the package, I don't need to 'break them in', with the black Jazz III's it usually takes me a few days of breaking-in until it feels right.

Another pick I really like is the Tortex Jazz III, they seem to last me forever and like the Ultex they also don't need a break-in with me, but they are not quite as thick as the Ultex.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom

*Dunlop Tortex 1.5mm at least.

Wood guitar picks sound real nice too.*


----------



## 777timesgod

Usually tri-picks.

Would love to try one of those weird Stash picks.


----------



## 4Eyes

5mm thick, small, sharp Dunlop Primetone FTW


----------



## AK DRAGON

Depends on the music style I play.
I bounce between Black Jazz III's and Nylon .88/1.0mm


----------



## m3ta1head

jazz III max grip and jazz III stiffo XLs. Best speed picks ever, hands down.


----------



## Santuzzo

After trying the Ultex and Tortex Jazz III's for a while I again went back to (my apparently all time favorite pick) Ibanez Paul Gilbert picks.
I keep switching back and forth between these and the Jazz III's.

The only negative thing about the Gilbert picks is that they wear down pretty fast, one pick usually lasts me no longer than 2 weeks.


----------



## mrhankey87

ultex jazz III, but I'm waiting for the carbon fiber max grip jazz III.


----------



## AEQUITAS7

goherpsNderp said:


> green Dava picks
> 
> DAVA PICK ONLINE
> 
> for some reason i CANNOT play right without them. i can't hit my pinched harmonics either. i can deal with those generic "slick" feeling picks they hand you at guitar center, but nothing else i have tried feels right.
> 
> i will try a jazz III tho.



I'm always looking for new picks to play with, and because of it I now have a *massive* pick collection. The DAVA is one I'm not familiar with, so now I must try it. Oddly enough, out of all the great picks I have played with, I always find myself using the Clayton .80mm A pretty random choice, but it suits me well.


----------



## Santuzzo

Those DAVA picks look interesting. I might order some and try those!


----------



## Hypothermia

the Dunlops with the turtle on them. mostly in .73


----------



## Origin

I've tried davas, they're quite nice but they might screw you up when you go back to normal picks.  that being said, they play and grip fantastically.

Jazz IIIs are really nice too, but a little small for my taste, they tend to slip in my hand.

I use Tortex .88mm.

Paul Gilbert uses .60, Malmsteen uses 1.5, so really, it truly comes down to preference, use whatever YOU like and you'll sound great.


----------



## kris_jammage

Dunlop .73mm. Can be any shape or size really, seems to be the thickness that gets to me the most though.


----------



## Dystopia

jazz 3 all the way!!!


----------



## Brendan G

I, like most people in this thread, use Jazz III's exclusively or damn near exclusively. My old guitar player gave me some when I was first learning guitar (I was a fingerstyle bass player for about 4 years before I started guitar) and they playing a lot easier than the .88 Dunlops I was using at the time.


----------



## rvoteary

I just tried Ultex 1mm picks and I think I'm hooked


----------



## MetalBuddah

the black Jazz III but I might switch to big stubbies. Are they any good for playing fast shreddy stuff?


----------



## BigBaldIan

Dunlop Pitch Black Jazz .88. Has the shape of the Jazz III and the thickness of the old Dunlop greens. perfect compromise IMHO.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

these lil ibanez heavies and mediums with the lil strip of "grip tape" LOVE them.


----------



## SjPedro

I actually change things around depending on my mood. Love the Jazz III's they are just awesome guitar picks. 
Lately I have been using Dunlop Stubby 2.0mm i find them great and easier to do pinch harmonics and stuff like that.
When I just want to slash some power chords like a maniac I love the Dava Nickel Plated picks. sure they are a lot bigger than what I usually use but as I said depends on my particular mood on that particular day.


----------



## jam3v

I went from Dunlop Tortex .88mm to Dunlop Gators to Tortex Jazz to Ibanez Steve Vai 1mm back to standard Tortex .88mm.

The Jazz picks increased accuracy for single string picking, but I just didn't like how they felt for chords. 

The Steve Vai picks were great as they were the size of standard Tortex with a sharper point. I found that 1mm is too thick and unforgiving. That, with such a sharp point required tremendous accuracy.

The gators were great. They were a little smaller than the Tortex standard, but the material they're made out of falls apart after 10 minutes of playing.

Tortex standards are so popular for a reason. They're durable and the slightly rounded tip is forgiving.


----------



## SjPedro

now that you mentioned the rounded tip I noticed that the Dava picks have an average life spam of about 2-3 months playing about 2-3 hours a day. the tip starts to get rounder and rounder to the point where your accuracy decreases dramatically and the pick itself sounds awful on the strings


----------



## Chickenhawk

Dunlop 1.14mm. Sometimes I go to a 2.0mm, depends on my mood.

Used Jazz III's for a bit. Couldn't seem to get used to them. I keep going back to them every couple weeks, but always revert back to the purple turtles.


----------



## ellengtrgrl

WhiteShadow said:


> Dunlop Ultex "Rhinos" (As i affectionately call them) in 1.0's. The ones with the picture of the Rhino on them. I use both the regular ones and the Triangular shaped ones. I've been using them for years and years and years. I use them till the tips just begin to wear then throw them in a jar full of 100's of other used "Rhino"s, i'm wasteful like that! Dunlops rule though.
> 
> These guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my god Darren... .56mm? Man thats thin.


 
+1 for moi. With a twist - I don't use the point of a pick, I use one of the rounded corners of the pick instead. My uncle (Guitar Generation #2 in my family) told me about picking with the rounded corner about 30 years ago. I find that I get better picking control when I use the rounded corner. There are some noted guitarists who pick the same way - the one who immediately comes to mind, is Pat Metheney.


----------



## SjPedro

how do you do that? you got me thinking now..Could you post a picture of your hand holding the pick like that? Kinda curious


----------



## 13point9

I use tortex or gators ranging from .88 to 2mm but i 'score' my picks with a craft knife so they dont slip out of my hand so easy during a live show =)


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6

dunlop big stubby 3mm


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Dunlop black/ultex/pitch black Jazz III's and Planet Waves Black Ice. Yes, I am a fan of Jazz III shaped picks. Thanks for asking. 

*EDIT: *I'm still messing around with the Dunlop's. I like all three for different reasons [hell, I use the red nylon ones too, so I'm hooked], but I prefer the pitch black's most atm, with the Ultex and Black graphite infused nylon ones following. Also, I'm not sure what I prefer between the pitch black and the black ice, but as far as new goes, the Black Ice are just as their name says. They don't seem to have as much friction between the string and pick like the others do. As for the Ultex, I thought it felt kinda like picking with a piece of metal or something, because it's a really hard pick. The rhino on the regular ultex picks is a great depiction of the feel, I think. Don't let that deture you from trying them though, as I didn't hate the picks at all. I think that if they were coated with whatever the Black Ice's were, they might be a really good pick. They didn't resist like some picks do, particularly bigger, standard sized picks, which was awesome for faster parts and harmonics.

I tried the 6 pack assorted Dava Control picks [which are about the size and point of a Jazz III XL], and the red Dava Jazz picks [size/shape of a reg. Jazz III]. I didn't really care for them much at first, though I liked the control picks for strumming and arpeggiating, on either clean or electric, as well as liking the Jazz for single note metal riffs, such as trem picking and other stuff Chuck Schuldiner would've been interested in. Getting used to the rubber grip a little more [and the size of the Control picks], I like them more than I did. You gotta be careful not to hit the strings with the rubber grip or it'll sound bleeeaaahhh! Once you get past that, though, they are pretty awesome. Might not get used as much as the Dunlop's or PW's, I just got these picks, but still worth checking out and having in the collection.

All together, it was 40 bucks well spent and a fun venture. Plus I have a bunch of picks for variety, as opposed to the 5 I had prior. Sorry for the pick review, just thought I'd share my opinions.



Santuzzo said:


> Well, sort of, yes, but they are a bit bigger. What I like about them is they are slightly bigger than a Jazz III but smaller than a regular size pick.


 
 

Ibanez, shame on you. Ibanez rebranded these with Paul's name on them, from picks they already used to make. Lmfao, hope they don't charge too much more for them.



jam3v said:


> I went from Dunlop Tortex .88mm to Dunlop Gators to Tortex Jazz to Ibanez Steve Vai 1mm back to standard Tortex .88mm.
> 
> The Jazz picks increased accuracy for single string picking, but I just didn't like how they felt for chords. Tortex standards are so popular for a reason. They're durable and the slightly rounded tip is forgiving.


 
I'd like to suggest checking out the Dunlop Pitch Black [tortex] and Ultex versions of the Jazz III, and Planet Waves Black Ice. You seem to be a big fan of the Tortex, and it might be worth checking out. Also, over time, the tip rounds out a little bit, but not as much as a standard tortex. For those that dislike the Jazz III nylons because of tone on the chording side of things, both the Ultex and Pitch Black improved in those areas. Not sure if they come in various gauges like the tortex's, but the Planet Waves do.


----------



## sentagoda

steve vai hieroglyphs


----------



## chuckmehh

I used to use Jazz III's but am now endorsed by Awe-in-One. Their profound series feels similar to a Jazz III but has better control and grip. Check em out. I can't use a Jazz III anymore, the Awe-in-ones are amazing.


----------



## jeremyb

Tortex 1.14 \m/


----------



## Lasik124

Jazz III's Once you get used to them, its so hard going back haha.

Love em!


----------



## Origin

Stubbies are very good all around picks, might slip out of your hand though. If you're a sweaty player I don't know whether to recommend, I sure am 

I like the Dava ones a LOT, but they..almost 'muffle' the tone for me in a sense, I don't know how to explain it.

I've switched from tortex .88's to Jazz IIIs and I don't think I'm going back, love the control, ease of picking and versatility. Not too thick, not too thin


----------



## -mouse-

i love the jazz IIIs as well, i get a lot more freedom and precision.


----------



## auxioluck

Tortex Jazz III's.


----------



## thraxil

Titanium. Many years back I remember reading that Justin Broadrick used a metal pick so, worshiping Godflesh, I picked up a brass Cymbolics pick. Used it for a while but eventually went back to Dunlop .73's because it never felt right. Then I discovered titanium picks and fell in love. Titanium is so light that it doesn't feel like you would think it does. Much more comfortable than the brass picks were. Playing unplugged, you hear a bit more pick attack, but it doesn't all come through the pickups. It's stiff like a really thick pick, but thinner and lighter. Great for fast alternate picking and sweeps. For black metal style tremelo picking, especially diads and chords, I still go back to the Dunlop .73's though since the titanium picks feel like they're going to rip the strings off the guitar. 

They do kind of shred the coating on Elixir nanoweb strings though, so I go through those a bit faster than with plastic picks.


----------



## avenger

Jazz III 'till death


----------



## Sephiroth952

im not picky about the material as long as its JazzIII shape im fine


----------



## Variant

damigu said:


> i've recently begun using the dunlop big stubby (the blue one in specific) and i'm liking it a lot.
> mellower attack with a strong sustain. nice, thick tones.





Big Stubby 3mm = The best pick I've used to date, and my 33-year old ass has been playing a while.


----------



## generation_trip

Jazz III's Think they are great like someone else said once you get used to them its hard going back lol


----------



## guitar7

Variant said:


> Big Stubby 3mm = The best pick I've used to date, and my 33-year old ass has been playing a while.



I use also the Big Stubby 3mm


----------



## swayman




----------



## signalgrey

actually started using them after i met Wes Borland. i actually play better with them.. nice.


----------



## Mavigh

Jazz III XL seriesss


----------



## 7StringedBeast

Dunlop Tortex Sharp 1.5mm


----------



## fuzzboy

I use these .63mm Clayton triangles, although I prefer 1.00mm, I have a shitload of the .63's, so I just use those. GC never seems to have the 1mm's.
I love the "grindy" sound they give you.

I also use the Eric Johnson Jazz III's because they are small, thick, sharp, and don't have the grindy sound. They sound a lot fatter.

The Tortex Jazz III's (1.14mm). The best of both worlds, basically. They have more of a grindy sound than the EJ's, but the sharp edge, fat sound, and thickness of the EJ's.


I used to be addicted to the Jazz III shape, but eventually weaned myself off of them and now don't have to rely on the Jazz III's to play more technical things, like I used to.


----------



## Poho

auxioluck said:


> Tortex Jazz III's.



this. a thousand times this. they actually allow me to do things with my right hand that i wouldn't be able to do normally.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

well i had been using the XL Jazz III's and experimented with Ultex Sharps when just a few days ago i decided to break out some old picks i used to play. Enter the Snarling Dog's 1.00mm Brain Picks. for some reason they feel so good again... maybe cuz they're less heavy.. i dont even know if the guy makes them any more


----------



## etiam

Alright, I finally tried out these Jazz III that so many people are adulating over. 

And they were good. They didn't immediately blow my mind, but they were good. I'm not sure whether I prefer them to the teardrop Dunlop Tortexes, though, which are a bit bigger and--critically--also brighter. What do folks think about these two versus each other?


----------



## Zahs

swayman said:


>



 I use the exact same thing... I love the feeling.


----------



## metal_tones

I use these.


----------



## kung_fu

I used to use the standard shaped, black Peavey 1mm picks for years, but picked up some of their jazz-shaped picks and am finding them quite comfortable.


----------



## unitas

etiam said:


> Alright, I finally tried out these Jazz III that so many people are adulating over.
> 
> And they were good. They didn't immediately blow my mind, but they were good. I'm not sure whether I prefer them to the teardrop Dunlop Tortexes, though, which are a bit bigger and--critically--also brighter. What do folks think about these two versus each other?



I gave my impression of the Jazz 3's here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/114781-which-plectrum.html#post1926343

I used the 1.14mm tortex picks for a long time, even the pointy ones. The jazz 3's seems to move over the string better for me, and because of the size I have to hold it close to the tip. (I'm used to the top edge of the pick resting against the second joint of my index finger, not on top of it, so just moving my grip closer to the tip where the edge is on top of the joint feels unsual to me.)


----------



## unitas

Poho said:


> they actually allow me to do things with my right hand that i wouldn't be able to do normally.



Kinky.

/snicker


----------



## behemoth91

dunlop jazz III nylon orange, theyre a little less thicker then the blacks.


----------



## chucknorrishred

if ur into strumming chords then get a light to med gadge pick, if ur into fast solos and fast heavy rhythems use heavy and up

also if your a guitar player that likes to play on d standard or c standard tunning, get heavy gadged strings cuz light gadged ones will just keep detuning ( well not always but bepending on ur gear they usually do )


----------



## failshredder

Dunlop Tortex "The Wedge," either .88 or 1.00mm. Very much like the standard Tortex, but just a smidge pointier -- great for fast picking while still allowing you to strum chords and such.


----------



## alexmurphy

I like Jazz III picks, but they are slippery when you have a sweaty hand. However, dunlop makes a similar sized pick, called the "Tortex Pitch Black Jazz" and although its slightly thinner I have more control with it. 

Also, I have recently gotten to know Dava Picks. They have some jazz styled picks with a rubber grip on them that i use. The downside is they are more flexible than some people might want, but it is hard to notice while playing unless you are seriously picky about your picks. but they are incredibly useful, because they will never fall out of your hand. Their actual name is "Dava Jazz Grips."






I also have a few stainless steel guitar picks. on an electric guitar, especially when distortion is on, there is almost no difference in sound, but if you use one of these picks on an acoustic, that thing sings like an angel. Only downside to those is that they eat at your strings like none other, so i dont frequently use them. They are also hard to keep ahold of, especially if your hands are sweaty or you are in a generally moist enviornment.


----------



## Jango

Recently started using the Carbon FIber Jazz IIIs, with the max grip. Very awesome, though a touch floppier than i would love. Im thinking (if it could be made) a Jazz III shape with a stainless steel core and carbon fiber edges.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I've been using Ibanez Steve Vai pinks for years. I had some white and gold Steve Vais with the rubber grip wizard stuff on, but it comes off long before the pick is worn out.

I've tried loads of picks, including Tortex, stubbys, Jazz IIIs, Ibanez Paul Gilberts, Ibanez Joe Satrianis, drilled Ibanez hards etc, and I always came back to Steve Vai pinks. I will use them as long as they keep making them. At 1mm the thickness is perfect for me, and the material is stiff enough for fast picking, and at the same time forgiving enough to strum without it sounding harsh.

Also, they are a nice 80s pink colour!


----------



## 7StringSupra

1.5mm Gator grips do the trick for me. They're pretty much all I use now because they don't get slippery when your hand gets sweaty.


----------



## Digideus

Thick ones! I found as my playing style developed, my picks got thicker. I dont use anything under 1.5-1.6mm these days, they are too flimsey


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Hm, negative rep because I said that Ibanez rebranded picks they already used to make with Paul's name on them to sell more? Kinda sad to say the least.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I'm stuck away from home with my YJM strat and all I've got to use is a Dunlop Tortex 1.14mm.

Now I remember why I use Ibanez Steve Vais. The Bevelled edge on this thing is horrendous, the pick slips against the edge of the string, slowing the attack down rather than getting a crisp note out immediately. It's not really noticeable until I try to take it up a gear and start hearing missed notes because the pick doesnt attack the strings the way the Vai picks do.

Infuriating, I can't wait to get my hands on my regular picks again!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

3mm Big Stubby.

Tried everything under the sun, that works best for me. I pick so hard anyway that others don't last me that long


----------



## alexmurphy

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> 3mm Big Stubby.
> 
> Tried everything under the sun, that works best for me. I pick so hard anyway that others don't last me that long



ive seen a lot of people say they like these

*orders some online*


----------



## Voodoo Turkey

I use the Dunlop Jazz III XL's - only been using them since this January but they are a great pick for lead playing. I play mostly power metal and they took me a while to get used to for playing those kind of rythmn parts though..


----------



## Chumple Spuzz

punisher911 said:


> Snarling Dogs Brain picks. .73mm/red They are textured and don't slip at all.



i agree. if you dont like the .73 mm dunlop ultex picks, these are still .73 mm but have a different feel to them... a little more flexible. they feel natural on high strings to me and still have enough girth to do some good low b-string picking.


----------



## maliciousteve

I just got myself a Jazz III sized Mother Of Pearl pick. Looks amazing but the grip is odd. It's taking a bit of getting used to. Reason being that the material is very strong and the grip isn't carved to how I hold my picks. Sounds good though, a bit of a mixture of how metal picks and regular picks react with strings.


----------



## ShadyDavey

maliciousteve said:


> I just got myself a Jazz III sized Mother Of Pearl pick. Looks amazing but the grip is odd. It's taking a bit of getting used to. Reason being that the material is very strong and the grip isn't carved to how I hold my picks. Sounds good though, a bit of a mixture of how metal picks and regular picks react with strings.



That's a coincidence...I just got myself a MOP Pick around that size.....not from one of the chappies that posts on the Rusty Cooley forum by any chance? Lives in the S.E UK? 

I also got this bad boy..:


----------



## Fuel

Hmm...of what material is that made, and how does it handle? Do the holes actually help grip at all?


----------



## Razorgrin

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> 3mm Big Stubby.


Holy crap, that's a huge pick. I use Tortex 1.14mms and even they feel a little thick some days.


----------



## dantel666

it depends on what I'm playing really.

If I'm just playing on distortion I normally use a dunlop tortex jazz III and just recently i bought some stubby's which I prefer over the tortex.

If I'm playing clean I use either a Black or Purple Snarling dog brain pick

If I'm playing acoustic I use my fingers or any of those stated above, just depends on the sound I want

I know using 2 different types of picks for your distorted tone and clean tone is kinda stupid but I just prefer to switch cause of the sound I get with the different picks.


----------



## Faded Grey

Ultex Jazz III. Really good picks. They're a tad bigger then the standard Nylons; and don't scratch near as easily. They have a nice warm tone, and are easily gripped. My ideal picks atm. Nothing else has matched up.


----------



## Santuzzo

MrSpock2012 said:


> Check out YouTube clip called "pick premier"



You made only 2 posts on here so far, and this is the only thing you posted in both threads that you posted in


----------



## ittoa666

I alternate between the black jazz 3's, .88 tortex, and brass dunlop teckpick. The brass has a really unique and smooth attack. Try one out if you can find one.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Fuel said:


> Hmm...of what material is that made, and how does it handle? Do the holes actually help grip at all?



It's made out of Synthetic tortoiseshell so it's very smooth, very warm but doesn't have the sort of immediate attack one associates with a JazzIII for example. The grip holes help some people more than others, depending on how you hold the pick so they're of some assistance to me, and might not help other folks at all 

It's a good size for me (Jazz III's seem too small) and very slick - not particularly agressive.


----------



## Hosenbugler

Dunlop USA Nylon 1mm is where it's at.


----------



## Threex4

Stubby 1mm or Jazz IIIs for me.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom

I just ordered some wooden picks made from lignum vitae, supposedly they have a much warmer attack. 
Let's hope that's the case.


----------



## eric86

Jazz 3's!


----------



## SjPedro

I just started using a new Dava pick that I really like. 

this:

http://images.miretail.com/products/optionLarge/Dava/222215.jpg

kind of Jazz III's or stubby's but that rubber zone for your fingers makes it less likely to slip between your fingertips.

Love it


----------



## ozzcows

Jim dunlop 2mm gators, which are harder and harder to find at local shops anymore. Don't understand how people play fast with thin picks, I want no give whatsoever by the pick.


----------



## Disco Volante

My top 3 picks listed by price lowest to highest are:

Dunlop Ultex Jazz III
V-Pick Screamer
Red Bear Big Jazzer (Hard Gauge, Grip Holes, No Bevel)


----------



## LorenzoD

I've been using Dunlop USA Nylon Standard .88 picks for many many years, but lately I decided to try out the Jazz III XLs... I'm quite pleasantly surprised about the volume and control I get from them!


----------



## AeonSolus

Regular Black/Red nylon Jazz IIIs...It's surprising how much of a speed and accuracy improvement i'm getting with these!


----------



## DaveCarter

Ultex Jazz III with holes drilled in them for grip, since I sweat buckets on stage


----------



## ROAR

Jazz III's in tortex and the grip max deal ones.
I also like the Black Ice picks which are a little bigger
than the Jazz's. Chris Letchford picks are also like those
but a different material I'm pretty sure.
Good Stuff!


----------



## MrMcSick

Dunlop nylon 88's


----------



## Nupss

Fender Heavy's


----------



## Santuzzo

Right now I'm using the JazzIII's again (still not sure which I like better, the regular nylons or the tortex or the ultex). Then, in a few weeks or months I am sure I will go back to using the Ibanez Paul Gilbert picks. I tend to go back between jazzIII's and the Gilbert picks for some weird reason, this cycle keeps repeating


----------



## jakeofthumbs

Used to use the Jazz III's exclusively, but got so sick of dropping them on stage, getting them lodged in punters eyes when I once again lose control and send them flying across the room.

Loved the sound from Tortex picks, but could never find a shape/thickness I liked, till I found the Tortex Pitch Black Jazz. Tortex sound and grip, Jazz III size and feel. I live in constant paranoia that they might discontinue them, so I'm constantly buying bulk packs from the states..


----------



## Cancer

Lately, I've been using these:






..or these...






V-picks are kinda pricey, but man are they wicked fast , and except for the Screamers, the tips last a pretty long time.

Before that I used to use Dava Controls, and still have a tons of brand new one. and before that Dunlop Primetones.

Picks with points, that what I seem to gravitate towards.


----------



## mhickman2

I used the sharp dunlop tortex .88 (the green one) for years. Just switched to the jazz III tortex. Increased my speed and accuracy tons.


----------



## thyrteen13

Dunlop Tortex .73, yellow. I just ran out of my custom black ones!


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Clayton Ultem Gold 1.07mm standard or triangular shape.

I'm currently trying out V-Picks.
Snake Pointed
Large Pointed
I'm waiting on an unbuffed Dimension pick

So far, I love their feel and speed, but they don't have the grind I get from regular flat picks and especially not from the Ultem material.
I also don't like the excessive "Chirping" they produce and no, I don't angle my pick, I flat pick.
The unbuffed Dimension is my last attempt.


----------



## astaroth

Only Dunlop Ultex Jazz III for me


----------



## espec1000

Martin Guitar's Giant Picks.


----------



## philosoful

ShadyDavey said:


> That's a coincidence...I just got myself a MOP Pick around that size.....not from one of the chappies that posts on the Rusty Cooley forum by any chance? Lives in the S.E UK?


 
You called?! Hey DaveSome interesting stuff in this thread. Here's my contribution, shameless promo:




Need my supplier to hurry the hell up with the Black MOP... I'm currently using a white MOP scrap from my left overs, I actually really like tiny tiny picks, so much more control - if you exagerate the example, imagine a standard size pick vs a pick an inch 'tall'... what's going to be easier to control?.. Smallness = manageableness. Small as possible with the tip clearly showing = my favourite at the moment. Sharp tips for sharp tone is also a preference of mine, though most these picks in my sig/above = made for ease of 'gliding-through-strings-like-butter!'.

Was it you who I sent that super shiney blue one Dave? That was like, THE brightest part of the shellHope you're still enjoying it.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Hello dude - yep, still enjoying that one!  

As I said, very good attack, nice tone - makes it ideal for slower playing in my book although I have a slight confession....I'm currently playing with a Dunlop Jazztone 208 for faster playing because erm....my fat old fingers seem to like slightly larger plectrums these days


----------



## Deathmetal94564

I use Dunlop Tortex .88/ Dunlop Tortex jazz .88 when I can find them


----------



## philosoful

ShadyDavey said:


> Hello dude - yep, still enjoying that one!
> 
> As I said, very good attack, nice tone - makes it ideal for slower playing in my book although I have a slight confession....I'm currently playing with a Dunlop Jazztone 208 for faster playing because erm....my fat old fingers seem to like slightly larger plectrums these days


 
S'all relative to what one needs! I'm still toying with different sizes and shapes, forever experiment!


----------



## habicore_5150

i just use Dunlop Nylon standard 1.0 mm's


----------



## jl_killer

jakeofthumbs said:


> Used to use the Jazz III's exclusively, but got so sick of dropping them on stage, getting them lodged in punters eyes when I once again lose control and send them flying across the room.
> 
> Loved the sound from Tortex picks, but could never find a shape/thickness I liked, till I found the Tortex Pitch Black Jazz. Tortex sound and grip, Jazz III size and feel. I live in constant paranoia that they might discontinue them, so I'm constantly buying bulk packs from the states..



Cool, I might have to look for these, are they any more/less slippery than the Jazz III?


----------



## philosoful

Using something like these now, mwahahaaa:





Really quite pleased how these turned out, find me a better looking and sounding pick than that?..


----------



## The Overturn

Dunlop Tortex .73 mm here


----------



## Soubi7string

Dunlop tortex sharpies 1.44 the purple pointy ones


----------



## C2Aye

I always seem to use the Dunlop Tortex .73mm yellow ones, although usually I don't mind what picks I use as long as they aren't too thin and floppy.


----------



## eclipsex1

I discovered today that I the Nylon Jazz III Stiffo's.. I thought I was just using Jazz III's haha. Didn't know there was a difference.


----------



## Captain Axx

dunlop jazz III's and dunlop little stubby 2mm picks


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Wegen TF140 pick made by Michel Wegen. Expensive @ $7.50 but they're good, fast, and clear. The Trimus 250 is a great sweep-picking pick. Oh if I only knew how to sweep-pick though.


----------



## espman

I buy these things in bulk


----------



## Stateless

I've switched picks so many times searching for the perfect pick. 
Right now I'm using Ultex Jazz III's.


----------



## maliciousteve

I've changed alot recently. I've gone from my old favourite






And the Eric Johnson Jazz's

to






2mm big stubbies and I've now gone to






Because of the tip which is sharper than a Jazz III but has more material to grip. Much crunchier sounding when playing riffs and any lead playing sounds snappier.


----------



## Goatfork

Jazz IIIs


----------



## DaveCarter

Just got some carbon fibre max grip Jazz IIIs today, Ive been using normal Jazz IIIs for years and love them, but the grip could be a bit better. Ultex Jazz IIIs are pretty awesome but these max grips are easily the grippiest picks Ive ever used! Now I have to decide between the tone of the Ultex and the grip of the carbon fibre max grips...


----------



## exodus125

these are some of the titanium picks I make. 





I sandblast part of the top to help give a better grip. All of these pieces have been heat anodized.


----------



## SirMyghin

I use 2 stone picks, one modelled after a dunlop sharp (Aussie Jade), and another which was to be the same but the tip broke in the process (banded agate), so it is more like a traditional pick with a sharp point (not rounded). I greatly prefer the second of the 2.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

exodus125 said:


> these are some of the titanium picks I make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sandblast part of the top to help give a better grip. All of these pieces have been heat anodized.



Dude, you should start selling those,they look awesome, and the sandblasting sounds like a sound idea.


----------



## splinter8451

Agreed^ 

And you should make some Jazz III sized ones for me  I'll buy a few.


----------



## Santuzzo

splinter8451 said:


> Agreed^
> 
> And you should make some Jazz III sized ones for me  I'll buy a few.



Me, too


----------



## Infamous Impact

Black Jazz IIIs. My hands are too small for anything else


----------



## beneharris

i've really been digging the clayton black ravens lately. but with all the Jazz III users in here, i believe i'll order a few to try out


----------



## TridentChaos

Its mad how the most inexpensive guitar tool is the one players are most
picky about (pun definitely intended). 

im on the Jazz III train also but it took me about 7 years of switching from pick to pick, still sometimes i wonder is the jazz III still for me but i cant
hold regular sized picks anymore the feel giant like the grip end is floppin around, and anything thinner sounds too sharp.

I think once u try jazz III and how well they fit nothing else sounds quite the same!

hate stubbies its like pickin the strings with a bar of soap.


----------



## Double A

Right now I use Ultex Jazz III's...which I hated but now I love and everything everyone said about them was right but...

The coating on them wears out quickly and I have to change picks very fast. i can use them without the coating but I prefer more grip so I am going to try these out. Buy Dava Jazz Grips Pick 6 Pack | Flat Picks | Musician's Friend

Hopefully these pan out and I won't have to buy hundreds of picks a year.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Its tied between the Ultex Jazz III and the Carbon Fiber Jazz III. Both are great picks and I really can't choose a favorite


----------



## squid-boy

Dunlop Stubby 2mm.


----------



## squid-boy

Sorry. I use my fist. Like a real man.


----------



## devolutionary

and when I can't find them, Dunlop 0.88mm Tortex greens


----------



## Sepultorture

Max Grip Carbon Fiber Jazz 3's

this is more recent for me as i was using the tortex and tortex wedge picks for the longest time, i switched between these and the jazz 3's for a while during the summer and now i can't play the old pics, feels odd now, like the jazz 3 slowly took over and now i play better with it, and worse with bigger picks


----------



## vhmetalx

Eric Johnson dunlop picks. I lub em right now.


----------



## MetalGravy

Switching off between the various flavors of the Max Grip Jazz IIIs and the Dava Jazz Grips.


----------



## Quinny

V-Pick Tradition, Diamond & Snake. Great picks!


----------



## epsylon

Wow, so many Jazz III users.
I use Jazz III (black maxgrips) too, but sometimes I try to switch to improve my picking (and practice different string attacks). I have tried big stubbies (which I've used for a while) and various other tortex. Recently I bought Dunlop Primetone picks, I like them quite a bit.


----------



## Cabinet

I use to use Dunlop 205s, they felt like a jazz III but a little more round.
Then I got a Brossard pick and I never looked back. I'll never be able to use a jazz III or any plastic pick again.


----------



## alexalbr

Dunlop Stubby 2.0mm






for me they work very well and i like....


----------



## pac1085

DR GUITAR PICKS

Metal picks, I have all 4, the stainless one sucks (seems to 'catch' on the strings), copper is ok but not durable at all, my favorite is the Bronze, followed by the brass.

I do find my self going back to my black jazz 3's and ultex jazz 3's quite a bit though, and sometimes a green tortex .88 or a tortex jazz 3 1.14mm


----------



## stuz719

I like the Dunlop Stubby... but red Jazz III's - trying them was a _revelation_ for me.

Too many people underestimate the importance of picking the right plectrum (if you'll forgive the pun, which was unintentional!) for getting improved speed, accuracy and articulation.


----------



## Double A

Ok. Dava Jazz Grip for me. It just feels natural.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Found out the titanium picks are sold for $30.
Ti Survival » Titanium Guitar Picks


----------



## Despised_0515

Brossard bone picks.


----------



## hiflyer

Im currantly addicted to these, yellow - .73 mediums.


----------



## Self Bias

Fender Heavy. Tried everything and these work best for me. Sometimes use Ultex Sharp 1.14.


----------



## exodus125

splinter8451 said:


> Agreed^
> 
> And you should make some Jazz III sized ones for me  I'll buy a few.


 

I can make any shape or style. I ususally have people mail me their favorite pick and use it as a template.

I also make these monster picks, check them out compared to the regular little guys:


----------



## Goatchrist

^I need the monster pick!!! Do you ship to Switzerland?


----------



## exodus125

I ship anywhere in the world.


----------



## bostjan

Cool Phat Cats 1.50 mm






I like the sound I get with these, too, Cool Ultra Jazz 1.20 mm, but the feel isn't as nice for me:


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

exodus125 said:


> I can make any shape or style. I ususally have people mail me their favorite pick and use it as a template.



I see on your website that the picks are $30, does that include the sandblasting and anodizing? Is the price for one pick or more?

EDIT: Are the monster picks or custom picks an higher cost?


----------



## CloudAC

Dunlop Jazz III XL Blacks. Amazing picks.


----------



## exodus125

dragonblade629 said:


> I see on your website that the picks are $30, does that include the sandblasting and anodizing? Is the price for one pick or more?
> 
> EDIT: Are the monster picks or custom picks an higher cost?


 
I dont want to derail the thread, so anyone interested PM me or contact me through the site. Price is $30 for any finish any shape, although most of the picks I make look like the ones in the pictures, sandblasted partially and anodized. The anodizing wears off from playing but it still looks pretty cool and the wearing gives the picks character. For custom picks I ask that you mail in a sample for me to use as a template. I will duplicate the shape. I have limited material as far as thickness of the sheet, but will try to do my best to match. If anyone can recommend a material thickness for picks that can be a universal size that would fit most picks well, let me know.


----------



## amartyrc0mplex

Snarling Dog Brain picks. Though I use the 1.14mm. Used to roll 2.0mm Dunlops about 8 months+ back.


----------



## scherzo1928

I love Ultex Jazz IIIs, and stubbies.
I also tried a chip of cocobolo the other day, and sounded HUGE on an acoustic, wasnt even sanded.


----------



## Maniacal

Jazz III XLs, I got some V-Picks recently... total rip off. Absolute shit. Back to Jazz IIIs


----------



## ShadyDavey

Maniacal said:


> Jazz III XLs, I got some V-Picks recently... total rip off. Absolute shit. Back to Jazz IIIs



I got sent about 35 to review - I haven't reviewed them yet partially due to the lack of a camera, partially due to my mental state, and partially due to the fact that whilst there are some good 'uns in there.....some of them bewlider me as to their potential market.

When I pick up the guitar I'm still using my Red Bear Big Jazzer and Jim Dunlop Jazztone 208's.


----------



## c-chavez

Dunlop Jazz III (Nylon black)

I tried some tortex before, but prefer the jazz III.


----------



## Maniacal

They can be used, but "better tone" "greater speed"... bollocks. 

I found I was actually slower with these picks and the tone was thinner. 

They dont slip out of your hands apparently, even though they do. 

I actually paid for mine, I think they were £18 for the starter pack. I bought them with the intention of doing a review, but I was so disappointed that I am not going to bother doing one. 

Jazz III XLs all the way, although they are still far from perfect.


----------



## fluid1993

Jazz IIIs anyday


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

EBE glow-in-the-dark Mediums.






I don't really care that they glow in the dark, but whatever material the glowie ones are made out of lasts alot longer than the regular ones. I'm guilty of riding the E (or B) an awful lot, so a pick that wears slowly is just what I need. I haven't voluntarily used any other pick for about a decade now.

EDIT: Their mediums are .71mm.


----------



## FrankeR

Heavenly.


----------



## Fantomas

I used to have the Jazz 3, but found that especially when playing live I would lose grip.
So I switched to thsee about 10 years ago:






Same shape, but tortex. After the first batch I coulnd't get them anywhere and had to order them in the US through my local music store. Took them a year to arrive .

So now that there is internet I just buy them bulk whenever I get the opportunity.
As you can see in the pic, Sam Ash doesnt have them anymore (still have about 200 or so left, so I'm not worried yet )


----------



## GATA4

I used to use Jazz IIIs for about three years, but they just felt too small after a while. I recently switched to these and have been enjoying them.







I really like the tortexes because they are scratchy, and I can dig into the strings more without my fingers rubbing against them (as was the problem with the tiny Jazz IIIs). They're great for djenty, metallic, mid-ranged distorted tones.


----------



## josh pelican

Right now I'm digging these two the most:










Honestly, I find the XL a little thick for guitar, but it works nice for my basses (when I use picks). It still digs in deep when I want that heavy attack. The M3 is really nice, but I wish it was a bit bigger.

Any recommendations for a pick somewhere in between the two? If these picks had a Malcolm in the Middle, that would probably be my pick of choice.

Ever since trying a sharper pick, I cannot go back to the rounded edges. They wear out way too fast compared to these. Plus they're better for speed picking or heavier attacks.


----------



## Santuzzo

I have been using the Ibanez Paul Gilber picks and the black JazzIII's.
Just a few days ago I went from the regular JazzIII to the Tortex pitch black JazzIII !
Great picks!


----------



## johnythehero

I use dunlop 1.0mm big stubbies haha


----------



## Ghost40

Dunlop Jazz IIIs


----------



## Michael T

*COOL PICKS "STEALTH PICK"* .80mm, grip combines a rough undercoat with silicon topcoat for a smooth comfortable feel. About the ONLY Pick that i can actually keep a hold of. These don't spin, slip or fly away lol


----------



## lookralphsbak

These picks are amazing... I can't use smooth picks because they fall out of my hands easily.


----------



## kamello

Dunlop and Jazz lll
Both 1.5 mm.


----------



## Stealth7

I want to try some of these but no shop in Sydney that I've been to has them!


----------



## josh pelican

I think I might try some Tortex sharps once my picks wear out or break. They might be what I'm looking for.


----------



## Soulthief

Dunlop tortex 1.14
But for x-mas i've got 2 little boxes with steve vai signature picks. Dunno how thick they are.. it say's only "heavy" but they play very nice


----------



## Daggorath

After being a jazz iii user for as long as I can remember, I've recently been digging thumb picks. I get the thick heavy dunlop ones, and file them into the same shape as a jazz iii at the end. Works a treat, frees up your hand, and ensures you've always got the best grip on your pick.


----------



## gearaholic

dunlop tortex is the best in my opinion.. when it wears away the material is still smooth and clay like


----------



## Fisch MIOLI




----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Just bought a Vpick recently, Wow.

Never did I think a pick could make that big of a difference in tone. (Without going to some drastically different substance) 

Sweet stuff! Not the best for the whole "gripping you fingers" feature, it definitely gets greasy and slides a bit when your hands get sweaty which isn't surprising considering its a large flat surface like that. But one could hope.

One day they will use the Tip of these with the dava rubber piece and we will have the best pick ever!


----------



## ROAR

I love the ultex jazz's
but since I found my Christ Letchford picks 
I thought were lost, those things have changed my
life. Again!
Intune make some sick picks, the texture is what's really great for me.
Jazz III = WIN.


----------



## maliciousteve

I've been going through different picks recently. Just a bit curious as to what is out there and what would help improve technique and tone.





These sound great for tight metal rhythms. That tight aggressive fear factory rhythm tone is what I would say is achievable with this pick. For leads it works well but I'm a little bit unsure right now as the Jazz III's are a bit better for fast alternate picked runs. The tip wears out quick unfortunately.





These sound great. Nice a comfortable with a bit warmer tone that the pick above this picture. Probably the best of both the Jazz III and Sharp.





I used Jazz III's for years but wanted to go for something that I could grip better and gave more of a 'push' in my tone. The grip on the Jazz III Carbon is fantastic, it doesn't move at all. Doesn't seem to wear that fast compared to the average Jazz III. Not too sure on the tone for rhythms. I'll have to give this more time tomorrow and try it out properly.


----------



## ColoSSuS

*1.5mm Dunlop Tortex Sharp Picks*
Best picks ever. Jeff Loomis uses them too 

Oh and I use Dunlop Stainless Steel picks and Ice Pix Copper Flex for clean chords and jazz.


----------



## bostjan

Has anyone else tried one of these?




My opinion was that the thing is a crock. I tried all of the stuff in the manual and it just sounded like a regular pick.


----------



## MrGignac

I always wondered if those jellyfish pick where are great as advertised.
says it will make your guitar sound like a violin bow?

I Use the gray Jim Dunlop 88mm, i cant get as much control from a thick pick.

does anyone know when chris broderick's "pick clip" will be for sale? looked pretty neat


----------



## bostjan

MrGignac said:


> I always wondered if those jellyfish pick where are great as advertised.
> says it will make your guitar sound like a violin bow?
> 
> I Use the gray Jim Dunlop 88mm, i cant get as much control from a thick pick.
> 
> does anyone know when chris broderick's "pick clip" will be for sale? looked pretty neat



Mine just made my guitar sound like a guitar with something silly being used as the pick.  I'm pretty sure you'd get the same effect by gluing a broken guitar string to the edge of your pick.


----------



## ColoSSuS

bostjan said:


> Mine just made my guitar sound like a guitar with something silly being used as the pick.  I'm pretty sure you'd get the same effect by gluing a broken guitar string to the edge of your pick.



Ew.
I would say just buy a violin bow. But those things are EXPENSIVE. Damn this economy.
Oh and the names of these just crack me up:






"Got a pick?"
"Here, use my big stubby."


----------



## bostjan

I've got a violin bow, and an eBow. The violin bow is great. On electric guitar, just go with fiberglass. My bow is "brazilwood," but there are also pernambuco wood bows which cost a fortune.

I like my eBow, and I love sustainers and stuff like that. Any cheap appliance with an electric motor can usually be used for a similar effect, though.

The Jellyfish, IMO, is a rip-off. Maybe I just don't get it, but to me it is just a pick with some metal wires stuck to it- and that's what it sounds like. I got mine for free from a guy who was trying to push them when I worked at a music store.


----------



## MTech

I was making a pick order today and after talking to the guys over at InTune I wanted to post here for you guys cause a lot of you are trying to buy bulk and/or love Ultex Picks....

The Material is actually called Ultem, but InTune Guitar Picks has the Jazz III style ones in the material and he's debating getting them in for other styles plus if there's enough demand he is going to get the material in Black so you don't have to use the normal yellowish translucent color...(which will be good cause solid colors like black makes custom art look better)

He's got some new ones that address the issue some guys have where they love the point but want a bigger pic called the Xtra Jumbo Jazz






Also he's going to have Full Color printing starting next month.


----------



## josh pelican

That's pretty sweet. I would get some custom picks from them to try, but I don't need 144.


----------



## Tranquilliser

I like the carbon fibre Jazz IIIs. Them, or the maxigrip ones, with the tyre tracks on the pick?
They're awesome, never slip no matter how sweaty I get, and they have the best percussive tone, imo.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Dunlup maxgrip .60mm and sharps, very good for articulate picking


----------



## syndrone

why dont you all just put links for these special picks? sometimes its hard to find out , what exactly you are talking about.....

i demand a thread in which people list all picks that are about the same size and thickness like the jazz 3 dunlop picks.


----------



## Winspear

Fred Kelly Delrin Bumblebee Jazz Large Guitar Pick - GJs Guitar Emporium, Guitar and Bass Specialists


----------



## Xbrainsss

Jazz 3 FTW!


----------



## Steve-Om

dont know if these were mentioned earlier, but theyre all i use now

Buy Dava Grip Tips Delrin Medium | Flat Picks | Musician's Friend


----------



## MTech

josh pelican said:


> That's pretty sweet. I would get some custom picks from them to try, but I don't need 144.



Well when you look at the pricing it's cheaper then buying normal picks with the added bonus of custom art...and the other custom pick company charges the same price for 100 picks so I'd rather essentially get 44 free picks and keep a bunch in each guitar case along with my pocket. 



syndrone said:


> why dont you all just put links for these special picks? sometimes its hard to find out , what exactly you are talking about.....
> 
> i demand a thread in which people list all picks that are about the same size and thickness like the jazz 3 dunlop picks.


It's just the XJ's you can get the normal delrin, I like Ultem the best myself.
Custom Printed Guitar Picks Custom Shop


----------



## jordanky

I've been hooked on the Dunlop Eric Johnson Jazz III's for the past year and a half, otherwise I keep some of the Ultex Jazz III's around for backup.


----------



## AnnihilateThis

Jazz III!


----------



## -42-

Those giant Fender triangles, no idea the actual thickness, just that they're supposedly "heavy."


----------



## SW Davion

Herco .75


----------



## xMaNgOxKusHx

This thread is OLD. 
I use a Dunlop Ultex Jazz III w/ 150 grit sandpaper hot-glued to each side about a centimeter above the tip of the pick.


----------



## kize37

I was wondering if anyone has bought this pick. I found this video on youtube. Looks interesting!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib4B7fdvH0M


----------



## Saber_777

Herco 75s or Stagg 1.00


----------



## Whitechapel7

i use Jim Dunlop 2mm, and i find them pretty good to use, especially with stuff like tremolo picking and pinch harmonics. and they are very tough and i have had two since may 2010, and i play pretty much everyday for 2-ish hours. hope its helps, and keep searching


----------



## eurolove

nylon jazz III the extra large one. love the shape, but they are a tad bit too thick, so i thin them down with some sandpaper and dull the point a tiny bit. Hey presto, its more grippy and the perfect pick for rhythm and lead


----------



## steve1

jazz III or jazz III XL depending on what i find in my room first


----------



## 5656130

dunlop tortex .63 all the way brah


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I still use the Wegen TF140 but now I also use the Dipper 1.4mm.

Made by Michel Wegen himself. They're also available in other shapes thicknesses, and in the color black.















BTW, these picks practically last forever. I've been playing for over half a year and practically no wear at all, at least none that's noticeable. They glide quite nicely over the strings making for a very fast pick too.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Jazz III XL, you have to have monumentally tiny hands to use the normal ones, they're so small my hand practically absorbs them


----------



## kung_fu

I've used these exclusively for the past year:


----------



## zurdo




----------



## Dvaienat

Jim Dunlop Tortex Sharp 1.5mm (the white/gray ones).

They feel great, very solid and the pick attack is excellent. Makes playing a lot easier having the big sharp point. It also lessens the likeyhood of the pick getting caught in the string whilst tremolo picking.

Speaking of which, there was a Guitar World interview with Jeff Loomis, where he stated he uses 2mm tortex sharps. Does anyone know where to get these?


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Jazz III Max Grip (black) and Jazz III XL (black)


----------



## ScornEmperor

Just this week I got in a package of Jazz III carbon fiber max grips. Prior to getting these I used the original Jazz IIIs. I think I'll be sticking to the max grips. They really live up to their name. The design is comfortable and the pick completely adheres to your fingers.


----------



## gregmarx7

I, too, use the carbon fiber Jazz III. Amazing picks, probably gonna stick with them for a while.


----------



## SolNuMachine

Sanded my dogs nail clipping into a pick (she grows talons- could hook salmon out of a stream) The flex was great, being natural cologen, but the curvature sucked. Fail, but had fun trying.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

This is making me hungry!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I've been using the black jazz 3 STIFFO picks for years now. Can anyone tell me if they are nylon or are they carbon fiber like the maxgrips? I can't find anywhere on the old half torn plastic where it distingishes the material used.


----------



## SolNuMachine

fender heavy celluloid- if you dont use those then fuck you. it starts and ends with fender heavy celluloid, unless i wake up w/hangover and am garbage- then the jazz3 pussy shit.


----------



## Cancer

MTech said:


> I was making a pick order today and after talking to the guys over at InTune I wanted to post here for you guys cause a lot of you are trying to buy bulk and/or love Ultex Picks....
> 
> The Material is actually called Ultem, but InTune Guitar Picks has the Jazz III style ones in the material and he's debating getting them in for other styles plus if there's enough demand he is going to get the material in Black so you don't have to use the normal yellowish translucent color...(which will be good cause solid colors like black makes custom art look better)
> 
> He's got some new ones that address the issue some guys have where they love the point but want a bigger pic called the Xtra Jumbo Jazz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he's going to have Full Color printing starting next month.




I just got a gross of the jumbo jazzes with my band's logo on them. Their comparable to Dunlop green .88. Personally I can't play them, but my singer (who plays guitar) and my bassist seem to like them alot, and its cool to have picks with your bands' name of them. I'm going to see if they have an ultex in the jumbo jazz size, that might work.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I've never found a fender product worth owning. Even their picks suck. They completly ruined Jackson when they took over. I do agree Jackson and Fender both still produce fine models here and abroad. But in my mind a company who produces so many JUNKY models should be judged and ultimately supported as such. Thats why I support brands like MESA and GUERILLA GUITARS. Those guys don't fool around man.


----------



## Doomsday Brian

Ultex Jazz III's all the way, last forever and are tonally brilliant

For the record, once Fender bought Jackson, Mike Shannon (one of the original Jackson San Dimas Custom Shop masters) as well as a few other key players, happened to be working in the Fender custom shop and were relocated to Jackson. So if you order a high end Jackson now, even though it's owned by Fender, it's being built the right (arguably best) people for the job. Just because they are owned by a major corporation, doesn't mean the nice ones are being pumped out of the Squire factory.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Since I love Wegens so much so let me show all of you his Jazz IIIs.




The material he uses has got to be the fastest stuff ever.  IMHO, way better than those scratchy V-Picks. Plus, these last a very long time. I'm talking 3 years at absolute minimum. You'd have to have barbed wire for strings to tear these up before then, UNLESS! you do a bunch of string scrapes because you don't want to put notches in the speed bevels. I would use a different pick for things like that.

I also don't recommend them if you lose picks a lot 'cause these cost $20 for a pack of 4 ($5 each). When I put that kind of money into something I generally make sure you keep up with it though. I loves me the Wegens.


----------



## Hallic

Meh.

Picks are overrated. I use plectrums


----------



## Wannabe Prodigy

Buy Dunlop Tortex Sharp Guitar Picks 1 Dozen | Flat Picks | Musician's Friend

These are my new favorite picks. I like the .73 thickness. I love the attack, when I play with any other pick it just sounds so dull.


----------



## Sollesnes

Been going back and forth between picks for a while, but ended up with Red Bear Big Jazzers. Amazing picks, lasts for a long time, feels great in your hand and sounds great. Best picks Ive ever tried.


----------



## Kroker

Tortex 0.88m(Green) or EBE Crash Site Medium/Hard, depending on my tuning.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Ibanez Medium w/ sanded grip. I'm not really into the sanded part but I gotta drive quite a distance in order to get any other picks.. One gets used to everything


----------



## darkinners

I use Dunlop Tortex Jazz 1.14mm exclusively





this is the only pick will not slip out from my sweaty hand, only downside of this pick is worn out pretty fast.


----------



## bklixuz

dunlop tortex .88, 1, 1.2 & 1.5 depending on mood .
but usually .88 & 1.


----------



## Devotion

Dunlop GatorGrip 2mm, best pick I have


----------



## Santuzzo

darkinners said:


> I use Dunlop Tortex Jazz 1.14mm exclusively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the only pick will not slip out from my sweaty hand, only downside of this pick is worn out pretty fast.



I use those as well, also the black ones (in the 1.14mm gauge)





Not sure what the difference is between them other than the color.

And for me they actually last pretty long, I can use one of those picks for about a month until it's worn out too much and I have to grab a new one.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Question for you Dunlop Tortex guys, how flexible are those? I've been using my Dunlop Nylon 1mm's for over 5 years now but am looking to try something new. I tried some Planet Waves but they're just too freakin' stiff for me. I want something *slightly* flexible like the Nylons.


----------



## kris_jammage

I switch between Dunlop Gator 1.5mm and Planet Waves Black Ice 1.14mm plecs. Depending on what mood im in at the time!


----------



## Kali Yuga

Dunlop Ultex Jazz III, and I will probably never use anything else.


----------



## Vagz

Dunlop Nylon 0.73mm, with a 'semi-nude lucky 13 angel' at the back.....Really love it!


----------



## Guitarman700

I've been loving the new carbon fiber jazz III's. Great picks.


----------



## malufet

Just bought the 24 pack Jazz III max grip. Mixing them with the regular black stiffo.


----------



## Sephael

I've started using dunlop gator's lately and tend to switch between the 1.14 and the 1.4s and occasionally an icepick, but am still too worried about fucking up the finish on my baby to use them for heavy playing


----------



## fretboardvoodoo

gregmarx7 said:


> I, too, use the carbon fiber Jazz III. Amazing picks, probably gonna stick with them for a while.



+1


----------



## fredw138

I'm adding another vote to the Jazz III's. I switched to them very recently after using Fender Mediums for a long time, then trying out a bunch of heavy picks. The Jazz III's are definitely my favorites, and I've cleaned up my picking alot with them  .


----------



## misingonestring

I've been using Dunlop Stubbies lately (1.0 and 2.0) since my local guitar shop doesn't have any Jazz III's I like them but they feel weird when my hand gets all sweaty.


----------



## StratoJazz

Jazz III's in red, black, black grips, and ultex varieties.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

.88 Dunlop, but going to switch to 2mm Sharps soon.


----------



## metalmania408

jazz III (red & black)
dunlop tortex std - 73mm
v-picks starter pk (still testing these out)


----------



## lDEATHl

*Pickboy Pos-a-Grip, Black, Carbon/Nylon, 1.00mm*


----------



## NecrotizingFasciitis

Jazz III that are yellow.


----------



## ghostred7

Dunlop "Big Stubby" 2.0mm


----------



## BucketheadRules

I use lots of different ones but I tend to gravitate towards Dunlop Tortex picks, the green sometimes but usually the purple ones.


----------



## Santuzzo

I have been using the Tortex JazzIII's for the last months, and just a few days ago I decided to try the regular black JazzIII again, and now I'm using those. 
But I often switch between those, so maybe after a month of two I will switch back to the Tortex JazzIII again.
I'm weirs like that, I keep switching between those every 2-3 months or so....


----------



## Solodini

Big Stubby 3mms for the last 6 years.


----------



## Curt

I was using the Ultex Jazz III's but i've seen so many people praising the carbon fiber max grip Jazz III's so I ordered a pack of those, Love them! very stiff, and the grip is amazing. something the ultex's were lacking in was grip.


----------



## Goatchrist

Just switched from Dunlop Tortex triangle 0.73 to 0.6 I started to like the thinner plecs even for metal.


----------



## amarshism

Oli Herbert jazz iii


----------



## Robby the Robot

For right now I'm using the Cool 'Juartex' 1.2mm picks (the ones with the sanded grips), Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.40mm, and both the red and black Jazz III's.


----------



## Fktpguitfiddle

cactus picks ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orakle

Dunlop Tortex Pitch Black Jazz III 0.88 mm.


----------



## Felvin

Just wanted to thank everyone who recommended Jazz III Ultex 1.38 Picks... 

I never thought I could play with a pick that thick. But it improved my accuracy and speed a lot. I love it to death!


----------



## Santuzzo

Felvin said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone who recommended Jazz III Ultex 1.38 Picks...
> 
> I never thought I could play with a pick that thick. But it improved my accuracy and speed a lot. I love it to death!



Are those the yellow ones?


----------



## MohawkShred

Jazz III


----------



## Felvin

Santuzzo said:


> Are those the yellow ones?



Yep, they're yellow and lucent.


----------



## Santuzzo

Felvin said:


> Yep, they're yellow and lucent.



Yes, I know them. 

I was asking because Dunlop is releasing a new Ultex jazzIII that is supposed to be black and even thicker.
I'm curious to try it.


----------



## lord-loligator

dunlop jazz III all the way


----------



## studio289

dunlop tortex jazz III pitch black 1.14 mm


----------



## MistaSnowman

Dunlop Standard Tortex .73mm


----------



## ItWillDo

Still the most comfy ones I've played. The size is perfect and the grip is nice. Only the text fades with time.


----------



## Apocrypha

I've been using generic Long & McQuade brand picks so far. Ok generic pick but way too slippy sometimes.

Then I played with a friend's nylon, much better, but tear up my fingers a bit. Decided to buy some DAVA Control Grip to see how I like those. Those haven't come in yet, but I did touch a Tortex today. Much more grippy than I expected.


----------



## Santuzzo

I'm curious about the new Dunlop Ultex jazzIII 2.0 picks. I definitely wanna try those.


----------



## Fred the Shred

V-Pick custom Snakes.


----------



## WarmPuppies

Planet Waves Black Ice jazz picks. I personally love them.






Medium of course. .80 MM


----------



## 7StringedBeast

Dunlop Tortex Sharp 1.5mm


----------



## MaxStatic

My own, since I'm sort of a big deal....






I keed I keed. The above is being made up for me in 1.14mm to copy my current fav, dunlop pitch black tortex jazz iii in 1.14.

How cool is to make your very own pic? I can hardly wait. Now I just need to learn to play....


----------



## oRGasmic

I use Ultex .90 Sharps, they really glide over the strings. However the ultex picks seem to wear down faster than others and can get slippery, so I'm thinking about switching to Dava.

Also if you happen to drop an Ultex pick on carpet, good luck ever finding it again.


----------



## Apocrypha

Ugh, I do not like these Dava picks at all. Can't seem to make them feel like a thick pick at all. On the bright side I've fallen in love with a Dunlop Tortex my friend left here, but I have no idea what model it is exactly.

Edit: quick google and images shows that it's a Tortex® Pitch Black Jazz III. Need more of these.


----------



## TheFerryMan

I use star picks. They are the only ones that i can keep a hold on. Haha


----------



## TheBotquax

Dava Grip picks all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CompactHand

DUNLOP TORTEX JAZZ III 1.0


----------



## Infamous Impact

Just switched over to Big Stubbies from Jazz 3s. Glue some sandpaper onto them and you get the best picks ever.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Dunlop Manufacturing :: Guitar Picks :: :: Hetfield Black Fang in 1.14


----------



## SenorDingDong

After years of faithful Dunlop usage, I switched my allegiance to Planet Waves Medium .85's. They last longer, and they just have more comfortable sizings for me.


----------



## jymellis

i started using dava control about a month ago. really like them so far.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Dunlop Pitch Black Tortex Jazz 1.14


----------



## Shadowspecced

Haha 1.14 Dunlop hetfield ultex sharp.. I'm really not even a metallica fan, and call me crazy, but they feel different then regular ultex sharps lol


----------



## JosephAOI

Dunlop Nylon Standard 1.0mm. They just feel the best to me. Good for chords and fast alt picking.


----------



## jon66

Dunlop Ultex Jazz. Their sharp tip helps me with quicker picking, and I find they give a nice crispier tone that regular nylon picks. Grip feels nice too.


----------



## Ripper1134

tortex 1.14 sharp for the win


----------



## decypher

Cactus Picks Heavy 1 mm, The perfect pick for me, originally some ebay store from Montreal threw in 10 free ones after I ordered 50 dunlop 1mm picks, loved the feel right away, I just have the slight feeling that the manufacturer isnt doing too well , so I more or less buy any auction of those on Ebay, now I have a stock of 150 or so (plus the 60 that I just bought after this thread reminded me to check ebay again  )


----------



## joeP

JAZZ III


----------



## sexybacon

Jazz III red


----------



## MetalBuddah

Used to exclusively use Jazz IIIs (but tried different materials and styles of it). However, i have moved onto these bad boys:





Tortex sharps are perfect for everything


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

double post :-(


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

Ultex Jazz III


----------



## guitarister7321

Currently using Dunlop Tortex Pitch Black Jazz 1.14mmpicks almost exclusively for the past couple of months. I recently switch over from Ultex Sharps 1.14mm.


----------



## Zeff

Jazz III XL


----------



## Lukifer

I use the standard ol' dunlop tortex. Blue, green and purple just depends which one i pick up. Got all 3 laying around. Granted I suck so no pick will make a huge difference with me.


----------



## Facebones

*RJL Jazz JR G2 Carbon Fibre PRO Guitar Picks (MED)


((EBAY))

*


----------



## Demonbrn

Jazz III and Dunlop mediums.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I at the moment prefer what you use, Dunlop Tortex .88mm Sharps, cuz i just didn't feel entirely comfortable using Jazz III's, I always felt like I was going to drop them. Before I used Jazz III's, I used Snarling Dogs Brain Picks that were 1.14mm, but the non-sharp tip felt like it was slowing me down,and pinch harmonics were a bit more difficult. However, I prefer the sound of a nylon pick to any other material, so that's a bit of a problem, here. I gotta find standard sized, sharp nylon picks


----------



## space frog

BIG STUBBYs!!! Represent


----------



## GhostsofAcid

i seem to use pretty thin picks compared to everyone else. my picks of choice are dunlop nylon .46's.


----------



## Mexi

green tortex


----------



## Riggy

The one and only <3


----------



## themightyjaymoe

Ultex Jazz III or Jazz III max grip


----------



## Gryphon

Santuzzo said:


> I'm curious about the new Dunlop Ultex jazzIII 2.0 picks. I definitely wanna try those.



Honestly, they disappointed me. Still like the original Jazz 3's a lot better.


----------



## Santuzzo

Gryphon said:


> Honestly, they disappointed me. Still like the original Jazz 3's a lot better.



I just got three of these to try a few days ago, and I also did not like them very much. I went back to the Tortex JazzIIIs.


----------



## Ben.Last

I'm currently going back and forth between the carbon fiber jazz 3s and the new Hetfield signature Black Fangs


----------



## Gryphon

Santuzzo said:


> I just got three of these to try a few days ago, and I also did not like them very much. I went back to the Tortex JazzIIIs.


 
Yea, I'm not a fan of their attack or the way they wear down (the 2mm's that is).


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

Jazz III XLs


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

Dunlop Gator grip 2.0 mm, the thick ones


----------



## Greatoliver

Another Ultex Jazz III user. Recently started filing them to make them last longer


----------



## Randomist

I've always used JD nylons. I got a load free when I first started playing, and by the time i got through that lot of 0.73 picks I was used to them. I went up to 1mm over time but have used little else. 
I did try a teckpick at one point, but it felt wrong to me.
Recently I've looked at my picking technique as an area to focus on and improve, so I thought why not try some new picks.






still forming opinions on these.

Also noticed that Ibanez do a Paul Gilbert pick... 1mm thick possibly nylon. This amused me since Paul (probably my favourite guitarist) uses standard 0.6mm tortex picks.


----------



## Mn3mic

Been using these babies and can't get away from them...


----------



## The Grief Hole

Paul Gilbert Ibanez picks. Perfect shape and size.


----------



## Terminus1993

I use and endorse this pick's brand

essetipicks.com

Quite expensive, but they're awesome!

I use Jazz III; Jazz III Ultex and Ibanez PG too


----------



## Santuzzo

I am curious about the Red Bear picks. 
They are quite pricey but I would like to try those.

Has any of you ever tried them?


----------



## LanguageOfStrings

Jazz III for electric guitars

dunlop 48 mm for acoustic guitar


----------



## Santuzzo

The Grief Hole said:


> Paul Gilbert Ibanez picks. Perfect shape and size.



I like those a lot, too, the only downside IMO is that they don't last very long, for me it's usually 1-2 weeks max. And the are relatively expensive compared to my other favorite pick Dunlop Tortex jazzIII.

How long do the Paul Gilbert Ibanez picks last you?


----------



## Infamous Impact

Got some new picks!
(Excuse the shit quality)


----------



## ExhumedShadow

I stand by my dunlops nylon 1.14, grea durabillity and feel.


----------



## maliciousteve

I've gone back to Jazz III's. The Carbon Max Grip Jazz III's 

After all those picks I bought and liked, I end up back where I started. Same with my gear choices as I'm back to a combo, a few pedals and a couple of good guitars. FML


----------



## Santuzzo

I am always interesting in new picks and I keep trying different ones, just got one of those Red Bear lil Jazzer picks, and I must admit it IS a great pick, unfortunately I ordered the 2mm version of it, and I realize now that that is maybe a tad too thick, I should have gotten a 1.5mm one instead.
So, bottom line: with all the different picks I try, I keep coming back to the Dunlop Tortex Jazz III 1.14mm, love those picks:











As far as I can tell, these two picks are technically the same thing, only difference being the color.
Anyway, GREAT picks !!!


----------



## Cabinet

I use these now
http://www.suncreekmusic.com/images/cla-ust80.jpg
But in 1.07 mm.
They're amazing. I used to use Dunlop 205s for a while. The fact they were really sturdy gave me a nice strong attack but they weren't very articulate.
The Ultems are incredible though, they don't flex like a normal medium or thin pick would, so they have plenty of power and are very snappy so I can really go for that whip like Paul Gilbert sound and still really chug down on the strings if I want to. They're the most responsive pick I've ever used, you can get anything you want out of them


----------



## SettleMoore

Dunlop Ultex, and Tortex sharpies, both 1.14mm, both are amazing, while I like the ultex more. Going back to normal picks after using these just isn't logical.


----------



## Jakke

Ibanez Steve Vai signature picks, their size and triangular shape really suits my big hands


----------



## Neogospel

I use JAZZ III


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

Santuzzo said:


> with all the different picks I try, I keep coming back to the Dunlop Tortex Jazz III 1.14mm, love those picks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, GREAT picks !!!



Me too! After 9 months of forcing myself to use the Black Stiffo Jazz IIIs, then 6 months of the Ultex Jazz IIIs, and about 2 weeks of the Big Stubbys, I just keep going back to the H3 (Tortex Jazz III 1.14mm). They slay.  
And they're Purple.


----------



## DMONSTER

I use Clayton Triangle 1.26 and cannot for the life of me use anything else haha


----------



## DMONSTER

(Oops double)


----------



## thedarkoceans

i play bass,and i use 2 extra heavy picks. 

DUNLOP GELS X-H









and 

PLANET WAVES BLACK ICE (extra heavy gauge)


----------



## Kr1zalid

After all the picks I tried and used, including Big Stubs and the smaller ones, Ibanez PG and Steve Vai's, Jazz III normal ones, Ultems, those with grips, Dunlop Tortex, Dunlop sharp picks...

I ended up picking with the *Jazz III XL*... Better contol = Better picking articulation, also more comfort = Less pain = Better picking (Though the only problem I have for now is my picking arm gets pain after playing for some time) Hard to go back to the others after using those picks. Use them for lead, hybrid picking, pick tap and even strumming, but I should also say that I'm a hard picker so my picks don't last long (usually a week or 2), I'm learning to pick softer and more relaxed though...

Haven't tried the Clayton and the PlanetWaves picks however, will find them someday


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Added the Red Big Stubby 1.0 to my arsenal of 2.0s. A bit hard to get used to the thinner picks, funny how some of my friends call them "glass cubes".


----------



## AlexEdwards

Dunlop .73 max grips here!


----------



## Santuzzo

kgad0831 said:


> Me too! After 9 months of forcing myself to use the Black Stiffo Jazz IIIs, then 6 months of the Ultex Jazz IIIs, and about 2 weeks of the Big Stubbys, I just keep going back to the H3 (Tortex Jazz III 1.14mm). They slay.
> And they're Purple.



Have you noticed any differences between the pitch black tortex jazzIII1.14mm and the Tortex H3 (purple one)?


----------



## JCD

I've been really happy after switching from red/black Jazz III's to the Ultex Jazz III's. Feels like picking with glass. Really fast/smooth release.


----------



## damigu

i've recently gone back to the yellow tortex picks. no matter what other picks i try--sometimes for years--i always seem to come back to the yellow tortex.


----------



## Gamma362

Dunlop Jazz III, and I am weird and will only play the black ones  I refuse to buy the red ones


----------



## guitarister7321

Dunlop Tortex Jazz 1.14mm. I tried the new TIII's, I didn't like them. I guess I just got used to jazz sized picks.


----------



## Augury

Dunlop Tortex 1.14mm and 1.00mm, Planet Waves Joe Satriani Medium, Dunlop Hetfield 1.14mm and 0.94mm. Depends on what i actually find in my room


----------



## JCD

I heard the James Hetfield picks are quite awesome. Suppose to be similar to Jazz III but have a brighter pick attack or something?


----------



## Ben.Last

JCD said:


> I heard the James Hetfield picks are quite awesome. Suppose to be similar to Jazz III but have a brighter pick attack or something?



I'm using the 1.14 Hetfields now. I was using the Carbon Fiber Jazz 3s before. The attack is pretty close. The carbon fibers stick in the hand better than any other pick I've ever used. I mainly switched because the smaller, jazz 3 size wasn't totally working for me. I wish they made Carbon Fiber picks in the shape of the Black Fang and T3s.


----------



## Powermetalbass

I use my own personal brand...called my fingers (Finger Style bass for the win)


----------



## MTech

Gryphon said:


> Yea, I'm not a fan of their attack or the way they wear down (the 2mm's that is).



Curious to know if the 2.0/blacks are different from the normal yellowish ones than.. I only used the yellow colored ones because some Petrucci Fanboy gave me a few to try..I liked the attack a lot more than normal Jazz III's and they last a lot longer as well.... The way you described the black ones sounds total opposite 

Anyway I still use IntuneGP's Xjj (it's essentially just a bigger Jazz III)
I'm waiting for him to start doing these in Ultem but right now their focus is all on getting their Full Color Custom Printing up to their high standards.


----------



## JPMike

Dunlop 205s, Jazz III's (black mostly), Stubbies.

V Picks, Dimension Junior Buffed, Small Pointed, etc. Actually, I use a lot of different V-Picks. 

Plus the Insanity(11.85mm):


----------



## guitareben

Dunlop tortex 1.14 mm luv em, but might go and try out some of those jazz picks ^^

I want red bear picks though  But $$$$


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Mainly jazz picks but I also use standard mediums but my sister tends to take those >.>


----------



## Twiggyay

Purple Dunlop Tortex.


----------



## degge

Dunlop .73

I think they're called Lucky 13?


----------



## Dimensions

jazz III


----------



## JCD

I really wanna try Red Bear picks but they cost a lot and I'm afraid I'll go crazy if I accidentally break it or mess it up by sweating too much and not following all the maintenance tips haha.


----------



## edsped

I've been using the 1.14 Ultex Sharps for a year or something and kept coming back to those. Recently I've been gravitating more towards jazz shaped picks and switching between regular Jazz IIIs, Ultex Sharp 1mm, those Clayton Spike 0.80mm, and those medium Ibanez Rubber Grip Wizards.

But I just got some Ultex Jazz III 2.0s yesterday and am loving them (very surprising considering I don't like the regular Ultex Jazz IIIs).


----------



## Lagtastic

Jazz III carbon fiber. Tried all the flavors of Jazz IIIs and I like these the best. 

I was on Dunlop Toltex Jazz Heavy for years and years, but left them behind for Jazz III carbon fiber.


----------



## p2pcreep

Jim dunlop Jazz IIIs +1


----------



## Nathan Jones

Dunlop Tortex 0.96mm

NJ


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

I find it odd, i play alot of metal and punk. So i play alot of fast stuff, but i use Dunlop Standard Nylon .88 and 1mm gauge picks. and i often play on either 9 or 10 gague strings and i still play fast and clear.


----------



## clockworksam

Dunlop Jazz III , The big ones. Or Anything that I can find at the time haha


----------



## hoggard

I always felt like I was going to drop them. Before I used Jazz III's, I used Snarling Dogs Brain Picks that were 1.14mm, but the non-sharp tip felt like it was slowing me down,and pinch harmonics were a bit more difficult. However, I prefer the sound of a nylon pick to any other material, so that's a bit of a problem, here.


----------



## Greatoliver

Moved from Ultex Jazz IIIs to Carbon Fibre Max Grip J3s... The ultex ones wore down too quickly, and the cf ones give a really nice attack.


----------



## Mysticlamp

guitar center and/or sam ash picks


----------



## Konfyouzd

I think I've finally settled on the Jazz III ultexes and tortexes. They just feel the best to me. I use the black or red nylon Jazz IIIs if I can't find one of the aforementioned picks, though.


----------



## fwd0120

gravity picks


----------



## gilsontsang

Planet wave surepick heavy and Dunlop Stubby 3.0mm


----------



## broj15

Jim dunlop big stubby, 1mm. I started using them when i started playing bass. The bevelled edges make it easier to play triplets. I decided they work good for guitar so they are all i use.


----------



## Dvaienat

I've just swapped to Dunlop Tortex Sharps in .88mm, which feel great.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Another in the Jazz III camp. Used Tortex 1.14 mm for the longest time, switched to the Jazz III this year. Couldn't believe how much cleaner I could play my runs. Now I try and play the standard sized pick and it feels like I'm holding a huge chunk of plastic. Kerazah.


----------



## dclayton1388

Team Jazz III FTW!


----------



## Ulvhedin

Tortex sharp 1,35 mm


----------



## skeels

I used to use the Jazz III's until I found that playing live I couldn't hold onto the damn things! Then for years I swore by the purple Toties (green in a pinch) til I got some of these:




Order them custom, like yer guitars!


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Jazz III's and I won't use anything else ever again!


----------



## Scrubface05

Cool picks, usually a .88.


----------



## AdamWasilla

Dunlop Standard Tortex 1.00mm. 

I do tend to wear them out quickly - recently became interested in trying out the thicker jazz picks.


----------



## AdAstra2025

Dunlop Tortex Pitch Black Jazz 1.18mm or Dunlop Ultex Jazz III...Playing with a standard size pick feels like I'm playing with a freaking paddle now. Sharp Jazz picks are the way to go


----------



## Ishan

I'm trying Dava Master Control Nickel Silver pick, I love it so far. It's very comfortable and is like the best of nylon and metal picks in one.
Does it djent? Sure


----------



## HermeticHeretic

Hello, this is my first post here! I'm a big fan of Dunlop Jazz III's. Ever since I started using them, all other picks feel like huge frisbees. They were the first picks I was ever really amazed by.


----------



## Murmel

I have been switching back to regular sized picks the last few weeks (from Jazz III's). 

I found that it was a pain in the ass to strum chords while standing up with Jazz's. And honestly, it took me little more than a week to get back on track with the regular sized ones, and I play some things even better with them. Not to mention my problem with strumming is way gone.
Fast tremolo picking is not quite as fluid, but I was always pretty shitty at that anyway


----------



## Mordacain

I switch from every type of pick under the sun. My default is either a Jazz III (Nylon with textured grip) or the Black Tortex in Jazz III size.

For acoustics my go-to pick is a Fender Heavy celluloid.

I also use Tortex Sharps in 1.4mm on occasion for heavy riffing. 

I also pick with my fingers and use shark pics (elastic thumbpick). For hybrid picking I typically use a Jazz III.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Currently using the Carbon Fiber Jazz III's and the Tortex TIII's.


----------



## Augury

Dunlop Jazz III XL

Best picks I've played.


----------



## dreamermind

best pick ever.


----------



## Augury

dreamermind said:


> best pick ever.




they actually look pretty smilar to jazz 3 xl, try them out, i think they are even more sharp at the end


----------



## edsped

Jazz III XLs are a little sharper, but they're also bigger and feel completely different.


----------



## Santuzzo

I think the Planet Waves Black Ice picks are similar to the Dunlop jazzIII Tortex picks. They are just a tiny bit bigger.


----------



## Mysticlamp

anyone on here ever used the red bear picks?


----------



## Santuzzo

Mysticlamp said:


> anyone on here ever used the red bear picks?



Yup, I ordered one some time ago, and while it is a great pick, it was too thick for me, but that was my own fault, since I ordered x-tra heavy.
Now I have one heavy gauge in order.

I always like to try new picks, but I will most likely stick to the Dunlop Tortex JazzIIIs.


----------



## Mysticlamp

Santuzzo said:


> Yup, I ordered one some time ago, and while it is a great pick, it was too thick for me, but that was my own fault, since I ordered x-tra heavy.
> Now I have one heavy gauge in order.
> 
> I always like to try new picks, but I will most likely stick to the Dunlop Tortex JazzIIIs.



yeah i played my guitarists and his was an extra heavy felt like i was playing a damn quarter or something,


----------



## BMU

3mm stubby.

Use for bass as well even though they're really small. Works well. Used to play fingerstyle bass but have had to admit I'm not good enough at it anymore since I never practice bass. Sad.


----------



## 7StringedBeast

NatG said:


> I've just swapped to Dunlop Tortex Sharps in .88mm, which feel great.



Try the 1.5mm...I started with the .88 and ended up with the 1.5...best picks ever.


----------



## Maniacal

Currently using a V Pick Screamer. 

It is not ideal for everything but for sweeping, alternate picking etc its great. 

Sounds pretty flat when I play riffs with it though, so I use a jazz iii xl for that.


----------



## edsped

Mysticlamp said:


> anyone on here ever used the red bear picks?


I've got a few Red Bears. 

1 Medium Big Jazzer 
1 Heavy Big Jazzer Plus (around 1.4mm)
1 Heavy Big Jazzer (around 1.6mm)
1 Medium Tuff Tone Lil Jazzer

Big Jazzer Plus has way too much of an exaggerated point for me, plays like a Tortex Sharp. The regular Big Jazzer shape is nice and comfortable. I prefer the Medium to the Heavy, it just feels better to me and has less chirp. The material is nice and slick if you like that kind of thing, the release is smooth but not overly bright like V-Picks can be. They do wear down pretty slowly as well and are easy to reshape.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

dunlop gator grip 2.0 mm, thick as steel


----------



## Roust

dunlop tortex sharp 1.5mm


----------



## stevo1

dreamermind said:


> best pick ever.



for sure man, these are my go-to picks. They're really good feeling, smooth, easy to hold on to, and they don't have an annoying chirp sound when you strike the string. The 1.10mm are the best for me though.


----------



## bandinaboy

Gravity picks! I have grown so accustom to them. The classic mini is the acrylic, handmade, closest pick to the Jazz III. Love em'.


----------



## edsped

stevo1 said:


> for sure man, these are my go-to picks. They're really good feeling, smooth, easy to hold on to, and they don't have an annoying chirp sound when you strike the string. The 1.10mm are the best for me though.


Yeah I started using my 1.10's again after seeing that big pic in this thread. So comfortable and the material is great, really smooth but not too slick.


----------



## I Am The Architect

Jim Dunlop L3's for sure, the pointed tip and smaller size works wonders


----------



## Ephajim

Dunlop 0.71 mm and D'Andrea 1.21mm

I'm still experimenting alot with different picks.


----------



## Rampage

Red Dunlop Jazz IIIs. I'm an awful guitarist and they make me feel like I have a bit more control which goes a long way for my confidence.


----------



## feilong29

Rampage said:


> Red Dunlop Jazz IIIs. I'm an awful guitarist and they make me feel like I have a bit more control which goes a long way for my confidence.



I used to use the shit out of those but after a while, my sweaty hands made them slip... so then they came out with the Jazz III Tortex... same shape and size as a Jazz III with the turtle shell grip! I use the green ones mainly.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

whatever i find in my room haha


----------



## Qweklain

I use V-Picks Bb. I always loved the smooth attack of rounded edge picks, but also love the articulation and volume of sharp picks. Unfortunately I just can not pick as clean and fluidly with sharp picks, and the Bb lets me keep all the rounded features with just a little but more volume than their rounded picks or the Snake, which is what I used to use.


----------



## AcousticMinja

Dunlop Tortex 73mm and Gravity picks Classic XL 75mm.
I don't like ultra heavy! haha


----------



## Geetarism

Snarling dog! No other pick stays put like these


----------



## Gryphon

Dunlop Tortex Sharps in 1.35 mm


----------



## KAMI

what type of picks do you use? (not sure what section this goes in)

Brand
pick model name
style of music you play
what you think this pick is good for

I'm going to start off:

Brand - Dunlop
Model name - Jazz iii max grip carbon fibre
style - Prog/tech metal 
what it is good at - staying in place, achieving that djent sound

also, free for all discussion!


----------



## Rashputin

-Dunlop Ultex Jazz III

-Prog.

This pick is better than the regular Jazz III because it feels slightly less "oily" and sits better between the fingers. It has a slightly sharper attack and I feel like I have a tiny bit more control with it. It is a tiny tiny bit bigger and wears a lot slower. Best pick ever.


----------



## MJS

Jazz III XL. 

The Ultex Jazz III 2.0 picks are nice too. If they made an XL sized version of these, I'd probably use them.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/79536-what-picks-do-you-use.html


----------



## Joelan

Lotsa Jazz III love in this thread 

Brand - Dunlop
Model - Black Jazz III
Style - I use it for absolutely everything, but I mostly play post/prog rock/metal
What it is good at - Being small and staying out of the way, durable, and I just like the way the point feels on the strings. Sound isn't too sharp but it isn't to soft and marshmellowy.


----------



## CTID

Brand - Dunlop
Model - Tortex Sharp 1.0 mm
Style - Progressive Metal
What it's good at - Pretty much everything for me. I've noticed that it really goes with what's best you individually. A lot of people that I know seem incapable of playing with a pick bigger than .88 mm without hammering away on the strings and wonder how I can do it, and I just use dynamics and pick/strum softly instead of hammering away. The sharp part also makes it a tad easier to sweep and trem pick during faster sections as well, and Tortexes are extremely easy to grip on, though they do tend to get a bit slippery after a short while.


----------



## ShadyDavey

The thread that wouldn't die? 

Dunlop Jazz III XL 
Dunlop Jazztone 208
Red Bear Lil Jazzer until it died. Oh woe is me indeed! 
Fancy checking out the new JP signatures from Dunlop, and I may even drift back to the metal teckpicks I used to use for slower passages.

Work in progress.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

V-picks
Pearly Gates Screamer
Band plays stoner rock/metal/post-rock. I play everything except country at home.
It's a comfy pick to hold, and totally rigid - which puts all the control over picking dynamics into your hand.

It slides over the strings beautifully, has a nice bevel for tremolo picking and more importantly sounds really nice. Doesn't really suffer from the "chirp" sound that some people object to in thicker picks.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

.

Oops, double post.


----------



## Pooluke41

Dunlop
Black and Red Max grip Jazz III's
Play abit of everything, so I'm just going to say Prog...
It's Jesus in pickform.

No joke.


----------



## Alberto7

I've been jumping around on all the Jazz III shapes I can get my hands on. I play everything from jazz and metal to prog. But I focus on prog and jazz, I guess. Out of the ones I've tried, these are the 3 that I like most. I haven't yet tried anything not Dunlop. In no specific order:

Jazz III Ultex:
I like their feel and tone, mainly. They seem to be a tad tighter for rhythm lines on guitar. The salient letters on the pick give it a nice grip. They're very durable as well.

Stubby 2.0mm and 3.0mm:
These took me some time to get used to, due to them being so extremely slippery. The 2.0mm ones I feel deliver a much sharper tone, great for tight rhythm guitar. The 3.0mm one I use mainly for jazz and lead lines, due to it having a much smoother sound, and the rounded tip makes them glide over the strings effortlessly. But they're good for everything, really. Also, the 3.0mm makes my hand more relaxed. I have a tendency to tightly grip the pick with my index and thumb fingers, which ends up tiring me out. The thicker picks make me more conscious not to grip so hard, and loosen my hand a little. The downside is that they won't last more than a couple weeks if you use them constantly. Specially the 2mm ones.

Jazztone 206:
I use this one almost exclusively for jazz. The tone is absolutely superb and super smooth. The surface has an excellent grip, and the rounded tip makes it slide over the strings beautifully. The teardrop shape, to me at least, is mainly for the mojo factor . It bothers me a little for really fast licks. But, then again, I'm not very good at playing jazz, so it's not an issue yet .

I'm a growing fan of the Maxgrips. I find the gripping surface to be a tad harsh on my fingers, but I like the fact that their edges are a bit rounded. Also, I'm really eager to try out the Ultex 2.0 and the Jazztone 208 and 205.


----------



## KAMI

wow! a lot of jazz iii love! I've got to try the ultex jazz iii

BTW, does anybody know what picks bulb is using?


----------



## powergroover

been switching to ultex sharp 1.14 recently
but, at the same time, i haven't played guitar at all for the past few months 

my highest mileage is with dunlop gels xh (the yellow one) i love that pick, i still have tons of those, i guess enough for a lifetime supply 

that being said

Brand - Dunlop
Model - gel xh
Style - generic metalcore
What it's good at - actually it doesn't even need to be good as im not much of a player  but i like it because it sticks well to my finger (not many picks can do this because i sadly have an abnormal/damaged thumb skin) and feels slippery on the strings, with enough attack


----------



## Sephael

22 pages of picks here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/79536-what-picks-do-you-use.html


----------



## djpharoah

^Merged


----------



## MistaSnowman

Herco Flat Thumbpicks

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/stringsandbeyond_2182_619822816


----------



## Alberto7

^ I tried using thumbpicks for a long time. I even made my own thumbpicks by gluing regular picks to different materials wrapped around my neck. It felt fucking weird to play with them, but it did help my technique in some aspects. I especially liked the freedom of being able to switch from classical 4-finger picking to speed picking 100% effortlessly; but it still felt weird, and I couldn't adapt. I could use regular thumbpicks, but the strings keep getting stuck between the ring and my finger... So I gave up on them for now.


----------



## MistaSnowman

^These thumbpicks are amazing! They're shaped like regular picks so they attack much like normal picks. I tried making my own thumbpicks but they felt 'heavy' and I felt that I had control issues with them. However, the Herco picks feel really nice! I have more control and it does help with my strum technique. I highly recommend them!


----------



## Alberto7

Hhhmmm... Seems I'm gonna have to try those at some point! Thanks!


----------



## Terminus1993

I'm endorsed by an italian pick company called EsseTi Pick
essetipicks.com


----------



## 4Eyes

I have just fall in love with


----------



## Santuzzo

I just went back to using the black jazzIII nylons after using the tortex jazzIIIs, and I can't seem to decide which works better for me.


----------



## mike0

i went from regular tortex mediums to tortex jazz's. not sure what size the jazz picks are, but i dabble in the green and purple, so on the thicker side. i have to say, i can't seem to bond with regular picks anymore


----------



## flexkill

Ole faithful.....


----------



## Santuzzo

I'm curious to try the new Petrucci jazzIII picks. They have them on the Dunlop website but I have not seen them in stores yet.


----------



## WesleyG

Snarling Dog: Brain




.53
Been using these for 6 and a half years and never looked at anything else, absolutely amazing.


----------



## SjPedro

I have been using these: 

V-picks picks : Pearly Gates Small Pointed


----------



## MikeyLHolm

Recently changed from ibanez Gilbert picks to 






Thicker tho than 1.0. Just noticed there is even 2.0mm, currently using 1.4 which was thickest from local store - gotta get some 2s then. Main reason behind change was Gilbert picks being so thin, plus changed abit my hands position so larger pick worked better.

i Really dig the material. Sometimes it can be bit slippery when bit worn so i've carved some scratches with a knife.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dunlop Tortex 1.14's. Thinking about switching to the Black fangs or Ultex Sharp 1.14's when I lose all of mine.


----------



## The Q

Bought some carbon fiber picks from RJL guitars (real carbon fiber, not that fake thing Dunlop sells).

I'm ruined! I need to pretty much trhow away every other pick I have because I know I'll never get back to them anymore.


----------



## Alberto7

I seem to have gotten used to Planet Waves' Extra Heavy (1.50 mm) Black Ice picks. I still need to try those Petrucci picks and have been meaning to try out the Dunlop Ultex Jazz III 2.0, but I never get around to ordering them. I guess I'm happy enough the Black Ices for now.

I've been very close to ordering some Winspear picks and/or Huf*chmid picks, but ultimately I haven't been able to justify the expense (particularly on the latter) given how little I play these days.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alberto7 said:


> I seem to have gotten used to Planet Waves' Extra Heavy (1.50 mm) Black Ice picks. I still need to try those Petrucci picks and have been meaning to try out the Dunlop Ultex Jazz III 2.0, but I never get around to ordering them. I guess I'm happy enough the Black Ices for now.
> 
> I've been very close to ordering some Winspear picks and/or Huf*chmid picks, but ultimately I haven't been able to justify the expense (particularly on the latter) given how little I play these days.



The Black Ice and Tortex Pitch Black Jazz III's are pretty good.


----------



## Given To Fly

V - Pick Pointed Diamond and Pointed Tremolo


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Been using big stubby but may go back to the white tortex sharps


----------



## Omura

I use:
Ultex jazz iii's
tortex pitch black jazz iii's
Black Ice 1.5mm jazz picks
I shred in-tune gp 1.14mm picks to dust very quickly, but I'll admit they feel good.
And I use a ......... jazz XL drop from time to time, lovely pick, but I find string skipping can be a little tricky, and it's got so much attack that it can be a little overwhelming sometimes.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've been using the 1.14mm Tortex Sharp picks for a good while, but I've been thinking of going to a thinner version like the .88 or 1mm

Gotta love the super sharp tips  better than Jazz style picks IMO


----------



## Fretless

I've found I like pale moon ebony as a pick material. I use it in the Dunlop stubby shape at about 4 mm in thickness. I somewhat flatten the tip though because that's how I play.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Go back and forth between Gravity picks for heavy rhythms and Cactus picks for leads, although lately I've been doing more intricate stuff and have been using the Cacti picks a lot more. I don't like how fast they wear but they're cheap at $12 for 100 so NBD.


----------



## axxessdenied

ultex jazz iii xl are my fav


----------



## sunung1188

Ultex 1.0


----------



## Shimme

I'd been rocking tortex jazz 3 xls for a while, but tried the Petrucci Sig picks on a whim and they're actually freaking fantastic. They're now my go-to choice


----------



## Chi

Definitely Tortex Jazz's Heavy (the purple ones). Ordered me the 1.0 mm's to try those out as well. I love the Tortex material and the Jazz size, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Yianni54

Tortex pitch black jazz 3 .73mm


----------



## Aghasura

I often prefer the tone of thinner picks but like the playability of thicker ones (4mm and up). So For tone, the Jazz is always a good option. For playability, I dig quite a few of them out there. I use a few of the big v picks often, like the unbuffed pointed snake.


----------



## skydizzle

Planet waves black ice 1.5mm


----------



## Ulvhedin




----------



## AliceLG

After trying the whole Jazz line and a couple of V-Picks for about 2 years I've found my pick: Black Ice .80

They don't last long but stick nicely to my sweaty, greasy fingertips and glide through the strings just the way I like it.


----------



## jarledge

jim dunlop jazztone 205 or 206. Better than any of the other jazz picks i have tried.

http://www.stringsandbeyond.com/non...ign=productfeed&Gauge=477R208 Large Point Tip


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been rocking the Clayton Acetal Triangles 1.0mms for a good while now. Decided that anything less than 1mm was too floppy, and anything more was a bitch to use with lower string gauges.


----------



## Santuzzo

AliceLG said:


> After trying the whole Jazz line and a couple of V-Picks for about 2 years I've found my pick: Black Ice .80
> 
> They don't last long but stick nicely to my sweaty, greasy fingertips and glide through the strings just the way I like it.



The Black Ice picks are nice, I like them, too as they are very similar to the Tortex Jazz III picks which are my favorite.


----------



## Steve-Om

I'm now into Black Ice 1.10mm. Was using 1.50mm but they are too stiff for my taste, I love the snap they have though, but 1.10mm just feels better for me.

I never really got into Jazz III's, they are nice picks but a little small for my chubby hands lol the Black Ice picks are just a hair bigger and they acommodate much better to my playing.

Dava picks are also very nice, but they don't last long, and the rubber can sometimes come off and feel weird...happened to me at least.

Tortex Jazz are also nice, albeit a little to hard on the edges IMO.

To each it's own I guess ha!


----------



## venrar

Gravity picks sunrise jazz size 1.5mm Love those picks, but the price really kills me.


----------



## The Scenic View

I'm really enjoying my Dunlop TIII .88mm


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Been using the .88mm Dunlop Tortex Sharp picks for a few months now and I prefer them over the 1.14mm ones I was using before because they have a more defined attack while still being pretty stiff.


----------



## jjr017010

Jazz III XL Tortex 1.5mm. Amazing get that awesome Jazz III shape in a size that fits. I these are great from Prog metal and shredding stuff, also killer if you need to track some bass. 

Only a little stiff for acoustic or really strummy stuff, I use a dunlop max grip .88


----------



## Aghasura

Lately I've been flopping back and forth between v picks (pointed snake, unbuffed) and a jazz 3 Xl. Talk about night and day.


----------



## Eclipse

Used to use Jazz III, then moved over to Black Ice Medium.


----------



## lewis

i love the Jazz John Petrucci signatures. Just ordered 3, first time ive used em and im hooked.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

My guitar pick history acoustic:
-Dunlop Nylon Standard .046 mm [originally]
-Dunlop Nylon Standard .060 mm [today]

My guitar pick history electric:
-Dunlop Tortex Standard 0.50 mm [originally]
-Dunlop Gel Blue (Light)
-Snarling Dogs Brain Nylons 0.60 mm
-Dunlop Tortex Standard 0.60 mm
-Dunlop Tortex Pitch Black Jazz III's 1.14 mm [today]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Been rocking the Clayton Acetal Triangles 1.0mms for a good while now. Decided that anything less than 1mm was too floppy, and anything more was a bitch to use with lower string gauges.



Damn, using these things for over a year. New record for me. 

Still use the Acetals, as well as the Delrins. Because they're blue. 

EDIT: Actually, almost 2 years? I don't remember exactly but I think I started using the Acetals around late 2014.


----------



## Splenetic

skydizzle said:


> Planet waves black ice 1.5mm


----------



## Noxon

Dunlop Ultex 1.14mm sharps...


----------



## MrWulf

I used to play on John Petrucci Jazz III. Now i'm on Winspear. The difference is insane.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

All of you guys into Jazz III's and the like need to go buy a variety of Swiss Picks. They're the best I've tried, and I've tried almost everything.


----------



## 4Eyes

just started playing tortex III .60mm, they're cool, but due to small thickness they wear out bit fast


----------



## Santuzzo

I just got the Primetone Jazz III in a few days ago, and I like it a lot so far.
Not sure yet if it will replace the tortex jazz III which I've been playing for years, but it might ....

What's nice about the Primetone jazz III is that it's 1.4mm thick (like a regular jazzIII) and it's beveled.


----------



## Amenthea

This is embarrassing actually, for a 'metal' guitarist or so I'm told. I use a JD Nylon 0.46 and sometimes a .37, the white ones that look like paper and that you can kinda see through when you hold them up to the light.
I have this thing about pick noise and these really thin ones make virtually no noise at all clean or dirty. I also like to strum and lot and then into harsh tones so the flexible nature suits me.

I've never had any guitar lessons or anything so there are a lot of techniques I can't do very well, lead stuff especially, so I've been on YouTube over the past few weeks watching vids on how to hold the pik and stuff like that so I'm most likely going to move up to a Tortex .70 as they feel nice to me with flexibility.


----------



## Santuzzo

Amenthea said:


> This is embarrassing actually, for a 'metal' guitarist or so I'm told. I use a JD Nylon 0.46 and sometimes a .37, the white ones that look like paper and that you can kinda see through when you hold them up to the light.
> I have this thing about pick noise and these really thin ones make virtually no noise at all clean or dirty. I also like to strum and lot and then into harsh tones so the flexible nature suits me.
> 
> I've never had any guitar lessons or anything so there are a lot of techniques I can't do very well, lead stuff especially, so I've been on YouTube over the past few weeks watching vids on how to hold the pik and stuff like that so I'm most likely going to move up to a Tortex .70 as they feel nice to me with flexibility.



Nothing embarrassing about that AT ALL. There are no rules, really. Whatever works best for you!


----------



## inprognito

I've been using black Tortex Jazz iii 1.5mm for my guitars with 10's or 11's and white Tortex Jazz iii 1.14mm for my guitars with 9's


----------



## NiemandX

Dunlop Jazz III Stiffo Max Grip for over 4 years now.


----------



## bpprox22

I'm not sure if it has been mentioned here, but Sweetwater now sells Gravity Picks here.

I don't use them but I know some of you guys do


----------



## curlyvice

I have tried pretty much everything there is and for a long time I settled on 4mm Gravity Sunrise Standard's, but lately I've been reverting back to my old faithful, the Ultex Jazz iii. I use hybrid picking about 75% of the time now and the 4mm Sunrise's, while great for alternate picking, felt cumbersome for hybrid playing.


----------



## T-Man

Currently rotating Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.0mm (my go-to), Swiss Picks 2.0mm and Original Acrylic Drop 10mm http://plectrum.ch/product/the-original-drop-fluo-acrylic


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Jazz III XL's. Been using them for five years now, and occasionally try something else, but I always come back to these. I use the real small ones and I've noticed my accuracy getting a LOT better for it.


----------



## metaljohn

The good old Dunlop Pitch Black 1.13mm.

I might try switching to the 1.0mm ones soon.


----------



## SwanWings

I've played a lot of picks, but I always seem to come back to 1mm tortex. Good ol' blues. I just ordered a couple of packs of a few different kinds of picks just to try em out, but I doubt I'll change anything.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

In the last year or so, I have been playing Carbon fiber picks almost exclusively. Mainly Dunlop Jazz III Max Grip, and Pickboy Hi-Modulus & Edge picks 1.00, 1.14 mm. I also use some Guitar Moose CF picks.


----------



## ScatteredDimension

Since I felt like everyone is using the Jazz III s I decided to try ones too... And they're awesome! Now I don't really pay attention to the picking hand at all, it feels so comfortable. At first they felt really small but I got used to the size almost instantly. My picking feels way more effortless now Also got me the Petrucci ones but I prefer the basic ones a little bit. 

I think there' s no return to the bigger .80mm picks!


----------



## ASoC

Over the past few months in my quest for speed and technique I have been trying a bunch of different picks while I practice and I've learned some interesting things. I'm just going to talk briefly about my experiences with each.

Tortex Jazz iii in 1.14mm - I started using these back in 2012 and always loved them, but I found that they got a bit slippery when I started sweating and they wear pretty quickly. 

Tortex Jazz iii XL in 1.0mm - These are just too big for me, they're great for riffing but they feel terrible for precise picking imo, also slippery when sweaty and not super durable

Pickboy Carbon Nylon Edge 1.14mm - Tried this based on good old Uncle Ben Eller's review on youtube. Interesting sound, about as chirpy as the tortex picks with an INSANE pick scrape sound (very important to me) but they're beveled down to a pretty thin edge and it doesn't stand up to the pick scraping abuse very well. Seems to be more durable than the tortex when it comes to just playing, but they're slightly more expensive too. Also slightly grippier than the Tortex but not as grippy as I'd like. A razor blade solved this. 

Gravity Sunrise various sizes - I found the big mini in 2 or 3mm to be the best suited to me. These are incredibly slippery once they get oily from your hands, you gotta wash them and wash your hands before you play to be able to hold onto them. I knocked down the glossy finish on them with 0000 steel wool and it helped some but they still have other issues. I find them to be OBSCENELY chirpy, whether they have the rough or polished edges. The pick scrape sound is also insane on these, but I'm ultimately just not very comfortable with these between my fingers.

Dunlop Primetone Jazz iii 1.4mm - Tried these because they have a raised gripping surface and to see how I would like Ultex as compared to Tortex. I like the way these sound clean, but still prefer the Tortex in a high gain setting, it feels and sounds more natural to my ears. I also found that the Ultex isn't much tougher than the Tortex, my heavy downpicking turned the Primetone pick into dust and the beveled edge just means that there's less pick for you to wear through before the tip rounds off. They do grip nicely though, so if you don't beat the hell out of your strings it may work for you. I also didn't care for the pick scrape sound these produced

Dunlop Petrucci Jazz iii - Didn't like this at all, they're not very grippy, they're too tall for how I hold the pick, much better off on a standard size Jazz iii

Dunlop Kirk Hammett Jazz iii - These are kind of a pain to find, but they grip nicely and they sound good. These are made of nylon like the regular Jazz iii's so they sound a lot different than the Tortex. The V cut out of the back of these along with the raised KH signature make this pick pretty easy to hold on to. Even at 1.4mm the Nylon doesn't feel as stiff as Tortex and it seems to give a bit more instead of just wearing down. For whatever reason these stand up to my picking the best. However, the pick scrape sound is dreadful compared to the Tortex. These are nice for recording solos if I want the sound to be smooth and I don't want to hear the pick as much. 

Now I've come full circle to the Tortex Jazz iii. I've accepted that they wear quickly because they're cheap and I can afford to replace them. I've also solved the grip problem by scoring both sides of the pick with a razor blade.


----------



## Santuzzo

@ASoC: thank you for your detailed review, very cool! 

I agree with your findings regarding the Tortex Jazz III and the Primetone Jazz III. These are the two kinds pf picks I am using currently as well. Thaty Tortez Jazz III 1.14 has been my pick of choice for the past years and I just recently got some Primetone Jazz IIIs, and I am still not sure if these will replace the Tortex Jazz III for me. I do like the thickness and stiffness of these, but I tihnk I still like the tone and feel of the Tortex better.

When you say the Tortex picks wear fast, what time-frame are you talking about?
For me they last about 1-2 weeks, at that point I could still use them, but they get beveled to a point where I prefer a fresh pick.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Does anyone if anyone makes Jazz 3 XL-style Tortex/Delrin/duraplex/acetal/whatever picks? I liked the Jazz 3 XL Stiffos, but I don't like the tone of the nylon material. I prefer the scratchiness of Tortex/Delrin.


----------



## Santuzzo

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Does anyone if anyone makes Jazz 3 XL-style Tortex/Delrin/duraplex/acetal/whatever picks? I liked the Jazz 3 XL Stiffos, but I don't like the tone of the nylon material. I prefer the scratchiness of Tortex/Delrin.



Dunlop makes Tortex Jazz III XLs 

http://www.jimdunlop.com/product/tortex-jazziii-xl


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Santuzzo said:


> Dunlop makes Tortex Jazz III XLs
> 
> Dunlop Manufacturing :: Guitar Picks :: :: Tortex Jazz III XL









No wonder I couldn;t find them. They aren't on Musicians Friend.

EDIT: Found them on another website. Ordered a pack to see if they work.


----------



## Alberto7

I know they have probably been mentioned before, but I don't wanna browse through 25 pages of thread... has anyone used the Ultex Jazz III 2.0 picks? If so, how are they? To give an idea of what I use, I find Planet Waves Black Ice 1.5 mm picks to be damn near perfect, but for the past couple of years I've been wishing they were just a tad thicker.

On that note, I've been eyeing Winspear picks a lot since a while ago. I've been playing guitar a lot more regularly recently, so I find that I have no excuse anymore to hold back on paying the price they're worth.

I think I have also given up on trying to find the perfect thumbpick that can double as a regular pick as well, so that I can seamlessly alternate between fingerstyle, alternate/economy picking, and hybrid picking. I may have posted this some pages back, but the closest I ever got to what I wanted was by getting a regular Dunlop Plastic Shell Medium thumb pick, cutting the tip of it where the loop closes, and gluing a regular, 1.4 mm black nylon Jazz iii to it. It worked fine, as the shape and size were great, but my alternate and economy picking became very stiff as a result of the lack of flexibility of the pick on my thumb. Some times the smaller strings would get caught in the loop and would make a horrible, very noticeable sound, so I stopped using that franken-pick altogether.


----------



## kevdes93

Max grip jazz 3s haven't ever steered me wrong


----------



## ASoC

Santuzzo said:


> @ASoC: thank you for your detailed review, very cool!
> 
> I agree with your findings regarding the Tortex Jazz III and the Primetone Jazz III. These are the two kinds pf picks I am using currently as well. Thaty Tortez Jazz III 1.14 has been my pick of choice for the past years and I just recently got some Primetone Jazz IIIs, and I am still not sure if these will replace the Tortex Jazz III for me. I do like the thickness and stiffness of these, but I tihnk I still like the tone and feel of the Tortex better.
> 
> When you say the Tortex picks wear fast, what time-frame are you talking about?
> For me they last about 1-2 weeks, at that point I could still use them, but they get beveled to a point where I prefer a fresh pick.



Yeah, I'd agree that the Tortex picks bevel over too far for comfort after about a week if I use one pick consistently (I switch between frequently just to hear how things sound and such). There's a point at which they're perfect and you get minimal pick noise, but once they're past that it's time for another. I found that the Primetone pick (as well as Ultex Sharps and Ultex Jazz iii XLs) wore down incredibly fast when channeling my inner Hetfield. After some heavy riffing I could visibly see that the bevel on the Primetone had changed and it was covered in pick dust. The same was true of the other Ultex picks I tried. I guess I'll just never like the material. 



kevdes93 said:


> Max grip jazz 3s haven't ever steered me wrong



I have one of those as well and I actually found the grip surface on it to be a little too aggressive  I find that one is hard to move around in my fingers if I need to


----------



## geekusa

I use the Pickboy carbon nylon .88 picks. Size wise they are between a jazz and normal sized pick, and they have a sharp tip. I like em cause I'm too sloppy for a jazz pick. Also the carbon nylon seems stiffer than most pick materials that I have tried.


----------



## Spicypickles

Used to use Ultex jazz III's and I really liked them, but I had to use a regular pick in a pinch once and I was a lot more accurate and really dug the tone difference. 


I'm currently using Ultex Sharps: .60 & .73. It's been about 5 years or so and I love em.


----------



## haydn

I have been using Eric Johnson Jazz III's for years now. Tried the John Petrucci Jazz III but it was too big. I still want to try the Primetone and Kirk Hammett models though.


----------



## bloodfiredoom

tortex jazz iii


----------



## ASoC

I made these today, pretty much the best picks I've ever had.


----------



## Rev2010

Dunlop Max Grip 1.5 - what a difference they made for me. Used to use Tortex, and loved them outside their slippery surface and would often drop them while playing. I've literally never lost grip of the Max Grip while playing. Just so glad they came out with them. With the Tortex I went one thickness lower, but the Max Grip's being nylon I had to go up one notch thicker to match the stiffness I was used to with the Tortex. 


Rev.


----------



## yellowv

I have become a pick cork sniffer. I was always one of the guys that was like how could boutique picks cost so much. Then I finally took the plunge and ordered some Winspears. In the world of boutique picks Winspear is the bang for your buck King. Tom has a bunch of different shapes and materials and they will cost you about $5 or $6 bucks a piece. Some say why, but they are worth every penny. These thick picks relax your grip leading to more comfortable picking. Also the various materials allow for different tone and attack and also help with the precision of your picking. I have also ordered a few from BHL. Those pics runs bit over $20 a piece, which many seem crazy to some, but when you hold the pick and feel it and see the work that has gone into it, you understand. These guys are one man operations and making these all by hand.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

ASoC said:


> I made these today, pretty much the best picks I've ever had.



Was the cut inspired by Kirk Hammett?


----------



## ASoC

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Was the cut inspired by Kirk Hammett?



Yeah, I bought 6 pack of KH Jazz iii's and I really liked them but I still prefer Tortex/Delrin over the Nylon. 

If I had to rank all the picks I've tried:
1) These Tortex Jazz iii's I just modified
2) Kirk Hammett Jazz iii's 
3) Pickboy Edge Carbon Nylon
4) Primetone Jazz iii's 
5) Gravity Sunrise
6) Tortex Jazz iii XL's
7) Red Nylon Jazz iii's 
8) Max Grip Jazz iii's 
9) Ultex Jazz iii XL's 
10) Ultex Sharps
11) John Petrucci Jazz iii's

I've used other picks besides these, but these days I won't even consider a pick that doesn't have a sharp jazz-style tip


----------



## B.M.F.

Man  this is an awesome thread...
I use these bad boys sharpened even more to this kinda tip:




...you take a sharpening block for kitchen knives and work that sucker until the sides are nice and flat and the tip is even more sharp... oh the articulation! 
If you know Dunlop then you know they come in different colors... 
I used to use the white and blue ones long ago but 1.35 mm is just right... been using these for over 10 years. 
My friends hate when they have to borrow picks from me because they can't play with these 
(I also use Stylus picks but just for practicing : http://www.styluspick.com/ )


----------



## Alberto7

Damn this thread. It's kicked my pick obsession back into full gear. Now I have a pack of JP Jazz IIIs and two Winspear Shiv IVs on the way. 

... I did need new picks though. Every single one I have right now is completely worn. My newest one is a 1.5 mm Black Ice that I've had for like 2 years.  It hasn't seen that much use in that time (until now), but it's still pretty worn out.


----------



## johnnyninja

I went from regular Dunlop Tortex to pointy tipped Tortex. Then I discovered Pitch Black Jazz III's and really like those. Full size picks seem to move out of position for me. The Jazz picks don't. I do hack them up with a blade for extra traction.

My latest and by far my favorite are Gravity picks. 1.5mm big mini sunrise. I'll experiment with some of their other options, but I'll be playing these almost exclusively. I highly recommend giving them a try.


----------



## yellowv

I got two more BHL picks yesterday. An Aegis and an an HP made from aged bone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got a hold of the Tortex Jazz 3 XL 1.35mms.
Safe to say these are my new favorite picks.


----------



## Alberto7

The Ultex John Petruccci Jazz IIIs I ordered came in the mail a few days ago. They're absolutely my new go-to picks. They just glide super fast over the strings, almost like the small Stubby's (which I love and find super comfy, but they're way too slippery for any kind of serious playing.) I find the ever-so-slightly larger size than the regular Jazz IIIs to be great, and the wider shoulders give me a slightly better grip. The surface isn't as grippy and/or textured as I thought it would be, but I've yet to drop them. The fact that the tip is smoothed out, sharp, and curved means I use a lot less force when picking fast, and so I've been able to change my grip a little and make it slightly more comfortable.

My only gripe with them is that they feel a lot more plastic-y and are a lot lighter than I thought they'd be. I appreciate a little weight on my picks, but maybe it's because I'm so used to playing with Planet Waves 1.5 mm Black Ice picks by now. They also feel a little thinner than I'd want. If they were maybe 2-2.5 mm, they'd be near perfect.

Now I'm just waiting for my Winspears!  I ordered two Shiv IVs; one Icegrip and one Sandstorm. I have a feeling they'll be all I wanted the JPs to be. I hope I'm not getting too excited about them.


----------



## Santuzzo

after trying the Primetone Jazz III pick for about a week, I went back to the Tortex jazz III 1.14, still my favorite pick


----------



## 59Bassman

Still on Ultex Jazz III for electric, Ultex Jazz XL for bass, and Ultex Sharp 1.0mm for acoustic. 

I have a Blue Chip Jazz 50 that I love, but I won't spring for enough of them to be my main pick. Now the Primetone Jazz III's I could get used to....


----------



## Casper777

Here is my pick collection 
A good selection of JazzIII and boutique ones as well..
For daily use, the white Tortex JazzIII in 1.35 and 1.5 thickness!!


----------



## Kiwimac

I've been checking out the Dragon's Heart Picks lately, love the thick pick style with the thin pick feel. I wrote a review of them here is anyone's interested!


----------



## Alberto7

I got these two babies by Royal Mail ("In a Jiffy," I must say. ) a couple of days ago:







Boy, are these picks interesting. To begin with, they are stunningly beautiful just to behold. Prettier in person than in pictures. They have weight and presence. Both my sister and my roommate thought they looked sick and felt awesome, and they don't even play guitar.

*Shape (Icegrip and Sandstorm)*

Both of them are Shiv IVs, so they are very close in shape and size to standard Jazz IIIs, but with wider shoulders (the Jazz IIIs' top edge is more rounded and shoulders are narrower) and maybe about 1 mm wider in all directions, which give them a little bit more to hold on to. They are 4mm thick at their thickest point and feel very comfortable to hold. It allows me to slightly loosen my grip. Their tapered shape is actually quite nice and allows them (along with the polished beveled tip) to glide over the strings very easily. However, the taper made me change my grip ever so slightly and I actually have to increase my grip a little bit than if they were completely flat, as my fingers begin to slide to down the slant otherwise. Overall, however, due to the thickness, I still hold them with a looser grip than all of my other picks (including the Petruccis, which are my new favorite, non-boutique picks.)

*Icegrip*

*Looks*
This pick is so damn beautiful. It's a very pristine, slightly translucent white. The unpolished look is super, super nice, and makes it look like actual ice. I'd read they were fuzzy-feeling, and I saw a close-up picture of one that looked dusty. Turns out, it IS a slightly fuzzy material when unpolished, which I thought was rather cute and amusing. Of course, that badass black and gold Winspear logo compliments the look extremely nicely. Very classy. Only downside is that, since it's so white, and the texture is rough, it can accumulate a bit of gunk. It seems to come off relatively easily though, so maybe it won't turn into an issue in the long run.

*Grip*
The fuzziness feels really nice to the touch. However, it's not as grippy as I thought it might be. Of the two picks, it's the most slippery one, and the taper took a bit of an adjustment. However, I think I've gotten the hang of it already. Its mighty fuzziness is a pleasure to hold though. It's almost like playing with a duvet in between your fingers. Me likes.

*Sound*
It's very flat and warm, just as advertised on the website. It has a really strong presence, and helps tame the natural brightness of nickel-plated strings in a very nice way. I really dig their tone, and would totally use them for jazzier or softer stuff. It sort reminds me of the Primetone material that Dunlop uses. The thickness and super sharp tip gives it a really strong attack and makes it feel very present.

*Sandstorm*

*Looks*
I can really see where the name Sandstorm came from. It's a really creamy, sort of sand/clay-ish color. It looks a lot smoother than the Icegrip, but the grain of the material is still there. I'm unsure as to whether it's actual grain, or buff marks from the belt sander. The Winspear logo compliments it nicely and makes for another classy-looking pick. The Icegrip is still my favorite to look at of the two though.

*Grip*
Feels much more like plastic than the UHMWPE used in the Icegrip, but has much better friction between my fingers, and stays in place. I don't have the need to constantly re-adjust it. It also feels slightly lighter than the Icegrip. It doesn't have the pleasant fuzz of the Icegrip, but overall, it feels much more secure. The smoothness of the material means that it glides effortlessly across the strings, though less so than other polished picks - like the Dunlop Stubby, for example. I personally really like this, since it makes me feel like I am very much in control of the dynamics of my playing. It's not so smooth that I will accidentally pick inaudible notes, but smooth enough that my notes sound just as I want them to. My favorite of the two as far as grip goes.

*Sound*
As I said before, very, very dynamic pick. I feel like the curve of note volume to applied force is really easy to learn and handle. It has a brighter, slightly more aggressive sound than the Icegrip, which makes it perfect for riffing on the lower strings. Despite its brightness, it produces a very full sound. It's my favorite of the two as far as tone goes, but just because I have a tendency to play more metal and rock than anything else, but the Icegrip has a bit more character and personality, as subtle as the differences actually are.


*OVERALL -* I want to state that the differences, especially in tone, between the two are very subtle. However, they are both extremely musical, provide with A TON of accurate control over my playing's dynamics, and have a lot of personality. They are both the best picks that I have played. I'm very happy with them, and I see myself getting a bunch more of these in the future! Tom really knocked it out of the park with the design on these. I'd be curious to try the flat version of his picks to see how different it would feel.

Now I kinda want to have one in each shape and material.


----------



## Grindspine

I have used Dunlop Stubby Jazz 3 mm for years. I really do like the rounded feel and quick release off the point of the pick. I do go through a lot of them though.

I recently got two Dragon's Heart picks, one GT and one Hardened. They are extremely wear resistant. I am getting used to the feel, which is a change from the Jazz picks that I normally use. I plan on using them for a while though considering that they tout 1400 and 1500 hour play life respectively.


----------



## Zeriton

Santuzzo said:


> after trying the Primetone Jazz III pick for about a week, I went back to the Tortex jazz III 1.14, still my favorite pick



What didn't you like about the Primetone? Interested since I ordered some to try out


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I'm telling you guys, you've got to try the Swiss Picks. They may look goofy, but the design is super practical. The price is around $1 per pick, and they make a size/thickness for most players. They perform and sound fantastic:


----------



## texshred777

I'll have to try those Adam. 

It seems no matter how many I try I always go back to the 2mm Big Stubby for all around use. 

With that in mind I also go through phases where I use some variation on the Jazz III. Red, Stiffo, carbon fiber, Tortex, Ultex, Max Grip, and of course Stubby. Currently it's the 2/3mm Jazz Stubby and Ultex Jazz. 

It's time to get some Winspears I think. Sorry I haven't yet Tom!


----------



## Zeriton

Got some Primetone Jazz III picks to try out. Interesting feeling at the moment. A bit odd fighting that urge to pick up a new pic kbecause it feels worn down. I usually buy picks when they've worn down a bit because I like a brighter sound and prefer the feel of a sharper tip.

These still seem to sound quite bright but have that smoother feeling that doesn't catch. Not quite 100% sure on it so far but it's definitely interesting.

Made the switch from green Nylpros because the grip on those picks really hurts and the material does seem to scratch up on the tip easier. Figured I'd make a little test of some other things.


----------



## isispelican

never once gone back after trying black ice picks!


----------



## MatthewK

I've used various Jazz III's for years, even a Red Bear. The absolute best sounding pick (out of the ones I have on hand anyway) is the Dunlop Delrin 1.5mm. I don't know if it's the material or the shape of the tip, but it's not even close when I a/b them against the Jazz IIIs.


----------



## RuslanK

Dunlop JP


----------



## Omura

Currently Daddario/Planet waves black ice 0.80mm
I've taken to thinner picks recently, hoping to scoop up a baritone and play with some slightly thinner strings too soon.


----------



## Santuzzo

Zeriton said:


> What didn't you like about the Primetone? Interested since I ordered some to try out



I'll put it this way: I still prefer the Tortex JazzIII's, probably because I have been using those for many years now, so I have gotten so used to them.

I did like the Primtone pick, too, but there is just something in the tone and feel that I prefer in the Tortez JazzIII.


----------



## TuffyKohler

I like variety. Big fan of V picks, many different options.

Somewhere earlier in this thread someone mention Dr.Guitar brass and stainless picks. They took awhile to arrive, but they are very nice. (The shiny ones visible in the bottom of the pic below)


----------



## ConstantSea




----------



## KnightBrolaire

jazz IIIs, vpicks (pacelli and snake models), gravity picks XL sunrise.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, yeah, these Tortex Jazz 3 XLs are my new favs.  

Once again, sucks they're so rare.


----------



## Santuzzo

I have been using the Tortez JazzIIIs 1.14mm for many years now. I used to play Ibanez Paul Gilbert picks, and today I tried one of them again, and it felt very comfortable. 
Compared to the Tortez JazzIII I like that PG pick is slightly bigger which makes it a bit more comfortable for me to hold.
Another advantage of the PG pick INO is, that it's 'only' 1mm, so it give a little more than the jazzIII, which is great for rhythm playing, especially something like funky chords.

One disadvantage of the Gilbert picks, however is they wear off pretty quickly and are a lot more expensive than the JazzIII Tortex picks.

I will give this more time and see which pick I prefer in the end.

Anybody else use/like the Ibanez Paul Gilbert picks?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Right now I'm playing with a winspear broadsword and a silicon sound jazz pick. They're my favorites currently. The silicon sound pick has the smoothest release of any pick I've ever played and it warms up the tone a bit for acoustic. I've also got a ton of vpicks/gravity picks that I play around with from time to time


----------



## maggotspawn

2 mm Gatorgrip.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Just recently moved away from the Dunlop Ultex 0.60 mm because they kept breaking on me and or have sharp corners/chips develop too often. I went to the .72mm's, which seemed to have fewer issues with chipping and defectively cut corners from the factory, but I just wasn't vibing with them.

I decided to take a gamble on the Dunlop Jazz III (Tortex) XL's... I grabbed some 0.88mm picks and really enjoy them, I think I may order some 0.72mm's sometime soon! I found the regular Jazz III's to be great for fast/precise playing but felt they had limited 'range' and required a lot more wrist-action when transitioning from string to string, which was too fatiguing. The Jazz III XL's are perfect for me because they have the Jazz III shape but are larger in size, yet still smaller than standard-sized picks.

Definitely recommend trying some if you're interested in something new between your fingers!


----------



## coupe89

3mm for guitar and 5mm for bass


----------



## lewis

just got in some of these - 







Rusty Cooley "Swiss Picks". Nuclear Cheese. They are actually awesome. Amazing attack, brilliant grip and seem to last ages. They do different sizes, thickness etc.


----------



## axxessdenied

I have tried A LOT of picks.

My vote in no order (they serve different purposes)
Swiss Picks Nuclear Cheddar 1.10mm
Swiss Picks Blue Cheese 1.10mm
Tom Winspear's Broadsword 2mm-1mm Taper
Fender Mediums (the white cellulose ones)
Fingers


----------



## maliciousteve

Sticking to these now. I've been messing with all kinds of picks over the past few years and these just do 'it' for me, no more messing around.


----------



## ESPImperium

For Guitar I'm partial to using these:






Bass i use either of these:










I have some Dunop Petruccis and some .88mm Green Dunlops around too. I find those above work best for me with one or two alternatives here or there where/if i need them.


----------



## couverdure

Currently addicted to the white Tortex Jazz III picks right now, the gauge I use is .73mm since I've used the yellow ones a lot and I like how thin yet stiff they feel.


----------



## Blytheryn

couverdure said:


> Currently addicted to the white Tortex Jazz III picks right now, the gauge I use is .73mm since I've used the yellow ones a lot and I like how thin yet stiff they feel.



Love the scratchy tone you get from those!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Tried out a gold series gravity mini sunrise pick (basically a jazz 3 but pointier and more durable than the nylons). One of my favorites next to my winspear shiv or d'andrea pro plec 205.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> Tried out a gold series gravity mini sunrise pick (basically a jazz 3 but pointier and more durable than the nylons). One of my favorites next to my winspear shiv or d'andrea pro plec 205.



How does the material feel? I have some of their Gravity acrylics but I'd say I'm one of the weird discerning types and have always felt an annoying grip from acrylic on the strings as it wears because it doesn't wear on the edge very evenly like other materials. I'm assuming the Shiv you have is the UHMWPE (Icegrip or Bloodline)?


----------



## Grindspine

I have been using a Dragon's Heart GT pick and Hardened pick. The two have lasted almost a year so far with minimal wear. By comparison, I would go through Dunlop Stubby Jazz 3 mm in roughly one to two weeks. I can actually tremolo pick with these and not worry about wearing the edges.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Been using the .88mm Dunlop Tortex Sharp picks for a few months now and I prefer them over the 1.14mm ones I was using before because they have a more defined attack while still being pretty stiff.



It's been over two years since I wrote this a few pages back and I'm still in love with these picks. Won't use anything else, and I've got a big Altoids tin full of new ones  I also have a second tin full of my worn ones that I end up using for playing bass.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> How does the material feel? I have some of their Gravity acrylics but I'd say I'm one of the weird discerning types and have always felt an annoying grip from acrylic on the strings as it wears because it doesn't wear on the edge very evenly like other materials. I'm assuming the Shiv you have is the UHMWPE (Icegrip or Bloodline)?



I can't really say whether it'll feel different to you from their acrylic line since the contours/edges are the same. They definitely wear down a lot slower though. It's a more durable/denser material than their acrcylic picks. It took me about a month of hard playing to wear the tip on my sunrise mini down a bit.
I have an icegrip and bloodline shiv, I prefer the bloodline due to it being a little more mellow sounding. I also bought some UHMPWE blocks from BHL picks to make my own jazz sized picks.


----------



## ZombieLloyd

I use Gravity Picks Razer Mini and a Chicken Picks Tritone Badazz III. I've also ordered a Dragon Heart Guitar Pick that I'm looking forward to trying out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ZombieLloyd said:


> I use Gravity Picks Razer Mini and a Chicken Picks Tritone Badazz III. I've also ordered a Dragon Heart Guitar Pick that I'm looking forward to trying out.



how do you like the chicken picks badazz? is it pretty durable?


----------



## Steve123

Dunlop max grip .88, great if like me you're a sweaty git


----------



## ZombieLloyd

KnightBrolaire said:


> how do you like the chicken picks badazz? is it pretty durable?



After about a week of use, it's definitely wearing less than anything else I've ever used. The sharp point is gone, though it hasn't worn down noticeably since. Which is impressive to me since I'm playing death metal so I used get through Dunlop picks very quick. I got a pack of 2 and they're really easy to play for me because if the bevelled edges. My picking feels a lot more controlled and I'm slipping up way less than when I used my gravity picks, honestly. Also, they allow me to pick faster too.


----------



## domsch1988

I tested every pick under the sun possibly. I went from the standard tortexes, over random dunlop offerings, three big Gravity orderings and some Petrucci signature picks.

I now am perfectly happy with the ultex jazz iii in 2mm. No flex, perfect sice, nice attack. I have some nylon jazz iii for playing open rythms and some 1.3mm jazz iii if i need more bite on the attack.


----------



## lewis

nuclear cheese. Rusty Cooley signatures. They are awesome with massive attack, last ages and are great for being grippy!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

ZombieLloyd said:


> After about a week of use, it's definitely wearing less than anything else I've ever used. The sharp point is gone, though it hasn't worn down noticeably since. Which is impressive to me since I'm playing death metal so I used get through Dunlop picks very quick. I got a pack of 2 and they're really easy to play for me because if the bevelled edges. My picking feels a lot more controlled and I'm slipping up way less than when I used my gravity picks, honestly. Also, they allow me to pick faster too.



I was able to start seeing wear when I demoed one in a store. Also, I believe it was CSGuitars on YouTube who said they can tend to chip (as in pieces coming off) because of how brittle the material is. I can confirm this. The material is definitely brittle and I wasn't impressed.

I have a huge pick box, a smaller one with stock of what I recently bought, and a large dish full of what I'm currently using. I should post a picture later but the ones I'm currently rotating through are Winspear picks, Purple Plectrums, Wegen picks, and then some Tortex/Duraplex picks from Dunlop/Clayton respectively. The Clayton Acetal triangles in 1.90mm are sweet for a cheap pick.


----------



## ZombieLloyd

LeviathanKiller said:


> I was able to start seeing wear when I demoed one in a store. Also, I believe it was CSGuitars on YouTube who said they can tend to chip (as in pieces coming off) because of how brittle the material is. I can confirm this. The material is definitely brittle and I wasn't impressed.
> 
> I have a huge pick box, a smaller one with stock of what I recently bought, and a large dish full of what I'm currently using. I should post a picture later but the ones I'm currently rotating through are Winspear picks, Purple Plectrums, Wegen picks, and then some Tortex/Duraplex picks from Dunlop/Clayton respectively. The Clayton Acetal triangles in 1.90mm are sweet for a cheap pick.



I meant to respond to this ages ago, sorry about that haha. So yeah, after almost a month, the pick has worn down more but it still plays just as good for me. I definitely can't see it lasting the "year+" they claim, but again, I'm playing death metal and I'm quite aggressive with my picking. My Gravity picks have lasted the longest with very minimal wear from the 2 months of use compared to the heavy wearing of the Chicken Pick. It is quite brittle, I agree.

I'd like to try Winspear picks out, how are they? The bone/horn jazz 3 shape is out of stock right now though.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Winspear you should definitely last you longer especially if you get the UHMWPE ones. I have other materials from Winspear though because sometimes the UHMWPE just has this squishy feel to it (it's feels a bit like a hard bar of soap actually, really odd but not in a bad way usually) so I'll use the Sandstorm one for a more clicky/snappy tactile feel. I'd get an Icegrip/Bloodline (UHMWPE) and then get a Sandstorm (Peek 1000) if I were you. The Stealth series is beastly but it's made with a lot of carbon so it'll wear faster. Winspear said he uses those as more of a "studio pick". The Purity (Ertalyte) isn't bad and neither is the normal Ultem. I prefer the Purity over the Ultem since all picks made from Ultem always have this slight drag on the strings which I believe is due to the way it wears (unevenly) which results in small "ruts" that catch. That is just my observation of Ultem/Ultex though.


----------



## ZombieLloyd

LeviathanKiller said:


> Winspear you should definitely last you longer especially if you get the UHMWPE ones. I have other materials from Winspear though because sometimes the UHMWPE just has this squishy feel to it (it's feels a bit like a hard bar of soap actually, really odd but not in a bad way usually) so I'll use the Sandstorm one for a more clicky/snappy tactile feel. I'd get an Icegrip/Bloodline (UHMWPE) and then get a Sandstorm (Peek 1000) if I were you. The Stealth series is beastly but it's made with a lot of carbon so it'll wear faster. Winspear said he uses those as more of a "studio pick". The Purity (Ertalyte) isn't bad and neither is the normal Ultem. I prefer the Purity over the Ultem since all picks made from Ultem always have this slight drag on the strings which I believe is due to the way it wears (unevenly) which results in small "ruts" that catch. That is just my observation of Ultem/Ultex though.



Alright, I'll get the Bloodline and the Sandstorm then. I'll probably go with the Shiv variant.

*EDIT* I actually ended up going for 3 of the Bloodline picks. The Shiv, Broadsword and Shuriken. Looking forward to getting those.


----------



## Metropolis

I ran myself into a pick dilemma... been using Jazz III type picks since the start of playing guitar, but something doesn't click with Ultex Jazz III XL and JP Jazz III anymore, which have been my go-to picks couple of years now. Their thickness leads to smoother sound than I really prefer, for example Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.4mm gives really nice crunchy attack and control because of it's sharp tip, but on the downside those are a bit too big for my fingers and playing style. Going for thinner pick also helps playing in tune better.

What kind of pick would have snappy attack of Ultex, sharp tip of Ultex Sharp/Jazz III and size of XL series Jazz III's? Maybe more thin than Petrucci or Ultex Jazz III, for crunchier dynamics and notes staying in tune better. Would Planet Waves Black Ice 1.10mm be the answer? Or something similar in the market?


----------



## Santuzzo

Metropolis said:


> I ran myself into a pick dilemma... been using Jazz III type picks since the start of playing guitar, but something doesn't click with Ultex Jazz III XL and JP Jazz III anymore, which have been my go-to picks couple of years now. Their thickness leads to smoother sound than I really prefer, for example Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.4mm gives really nice crunchy attack and control because of it's sharp tip, but on the downside those are a bit too big for my fingers and playing style. Going for thinner pick also helps playing in tune better.
> 
> What kind of pick would have snappy attack of Ultex, sharp tip of Ultex Sharp/Jazz III and size of XL series Jazz III's? Maybe more thin than Petrucci or Ultex Jazz III, for crunchier dynamics and notes staying in tune better. Would Planet Waves Black Ice 1.10mm be the answer? Or something similar in the market?


 
I would give the Ibanez Paul Gilbert picks a try. They are just slightly bigger than a jazz III and smaller than the jazz III XL .
I myself keep switching back and forth between the Tortex Jazz III and the Paul Gilbert picks. I prefer the slightly bigger size of the Gilbert picks, however I don't like how they wear. Apart from wearing really fast with me they also wear in a way that they start feeling scratchy after only very little use.


----------



## Metropolis

Santuzzo said:


> I would give the Ibanez Paul Gilbert picks a try. They are just slightly bigger than a jazz III and smaller than the jazz III XL .
> I myself keep switching back and forth between the Tortex Jazz III and the Paul Gilbert picks. I prefer the slightly bigger size of the Gilbert picks, however I don't like how they wear. Apart from wearing really fast with me they also wear in a way that they start feeling scratchy after only very little use.



I've had those in the past, and plastic in them is too soft to have that snappier attack what I prefer. Also I thinked about Tortex Jazz III's or XL versions of them, but they might be too soft in material and XL's are almost impossible to find nowadays.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Metropolis said:


> I ran myself into a pick dilemma... been using Jazz III type picks since the start of playing guitar, but something doesn't click with Ultex Jazz III XL and JP Jazz III anymore, which have been my go-to picks couple of years now. Their thickness leads to smoother sound than I really prefer, for example Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.4mm gives really nice crunchy attack and control because of it's sharp tip, but on the downside those are a bit too big for my fingers and playing style. Going for thinner pick also helps playing in tune better.
> 
> What kind of pick would have snappy attack of Ultex, sharp tip of Ultex Sharp/Jazz III and size of XL series Jazz III's? Maybe more thin than Petrucci or Ultex Jazz III, for crunchier dynamics and notes staying in tune better. Would Planet Waves Black Ice 1.10mm be the answer? Or something similar in the market?



A Winspear Broadsword (larger) or Shiv (smaller) in Sandstorm material might be what you are looking for. Love that material for snappy stuff. Still they might be too thick for your tastes though.
www.winspearpicks.com

You need to use more control with thicker picks. That's just the learning curve unfortunately.


----------



## Axiom451

Dunlop Ultex Jazz III Standard


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sometime a year ago, I decided to go back to using regular ol' Tortexes. And yeah, I've stuck with them since. 

Right now, I flip between the standard Tortex 1mm or Everly Star Pick 1mm


----------



## Metropolis

LeviathanKiller said:


> A Winspear Broadsword (larger) or Shiv (smaller) in Sandstorm material might be what you are looking for. Love that material for snappy stuff. Still they might be too thick for your tastes though.
> www.winspearpicks.com
> 
> You need to use more control with thicker picks. That's just the learning curve unfortunately.



Might be way too thick, but they look great tho. Thicker picks also give more control in certain situations, but I noticed that if pick gives up a little after hitting string, it kind of bounces effortlessly to the next string, note or what ever. What I try to find is balance between little giving up and having enough control and durability with crunchy attack, with little bit of chirping snappiness. It has to fit in first joint of my index finger at every situation. So, Dunlop Jazz III XL's are ideal for size, but for other qualities not so. Could they just make those thinner and black


----------



## DISTORT6

Tortex .88 Green for anything tuned above D Standard
Tortex 1.14 Purple for anything tuned below D Standard.

Basically, thicker strings, thicker picks.


----------



## Thrashman

Dunlop .60mm tortex, even and snappy sound with natural 'compression' due to the flex in the pick. I've never sounded better and will prbably stick to thin picks from now on.


----------



## FitRocker33

I usually alternate between Dunlop Ultex Sharp in either .90 or 1mm and Jazz III's in 1.14mm. 

My jazz III is getting a lot more play time lately, makes for easy speed riffs and pinch harmonics


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Nothing but V-Pick Blackholes lately... so aggressive and bright.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Tortex yellow green and blue depending on my mood


----------



## Metropolis

Bought D'addario/Planet Waves Black Ice 1.10mm and Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.0 picks. Black Ice is very similar to Tortex Jazz III, but bigger in size. Both give up a little, have snappy and crunchy attack without being too thick, or getting in to your way when playing. I'll be sticking with these for now  It was really an eyeopener to pick up Ultex Sharp from bottom draver, and just realize what was wrong in my tone. Lighter and less "slick" moving picks were the solution.


----------



## stevexc

Nothing but Winspears. Amber Broadswords in 2-1mm taper. Custom engraved


----------



## Nicki

I use Dava Jazz in Delrin and Jackson .73mm


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I basically only use my blue chip jazz 60 anymore. I have some winspear shivs for backup if I ever lose the blue chip though.


----------



## Triple7

Tortex greens all day


----------



## C_Henderson

Dunlop Primetone Jazz III XL's 1.4mm most of the time. For some things I still carry around the old trusty Tortex .88mm though.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Just got a pack of the tortex jazz iii flex pics in yesterday. Only played with them one day so far but I really like them!


----------

